# LEGENDS OF HAWAIKI - Prologue



## Tonguez (Jul 17, 2003)

Even before dawn the village was astir as the people of Takanui set about the preparations for the days events. In the preceding days Fish, turtle, dog and even pig had been killed and dressed ready for the cooking pits, coconut was being scraped and fruits and vegetables of all kinds, both wild and grown had been gathered and readied. 
It was the time of the Matariki festival, the celebrations, which following the predawn rise of the constellation _Matariki_ marked the beginning of the New Year. For months before this day the Chief Makea Takanui had sent out runners and Vaka Tohora, those fast deep-sea outrigger canoes, carrying invitations to all the surrounding districts and islands even as far as Tafitinui. The Ariki knew too that his call would be heard even further afield as word of mouth spread the news to islands more distant than his own emissaries would travel

Descending the narrow path from the village shrine Makea Takanui smiled broadly as he looked down at the activity of the village below. The village sat on a rise overlooking the broad reef enclosed lagoon which acted as the districts harbour and provided much of its abundance. Behind him the deep green of the rainforest extended up the sides of Mt. Tuirangi whilst extending out on the sides of the village were plantations of fruit trees, taro and gourds, cut with winding paths that lead to the homes of the people. 

In the village below the boy 'Pako' helped to prepare the cooking pits where pigs and dogs would be baked alongside the more common diet of fish, fowl and taro.  Around him his family worked away at various tasks, everyone of them smiling and laughing enjoying the companionship and the promise that the next week would bring. 

Matariki was a time when people gathered and celebrated, Tohunga would come to the sacred Malae before dawn to thank the spirits and the stars, and make predictions for the upcoming year, young warriors would contend against each other in sports of running, swimming and skill at arms and through the evenings the Karioi would entertain. It was a great ubdertaking for any community but the people and Makea Takanui both knew that the rewards would also be great, the visitors would bring many gifts to Takanui and the prestige and Influence of Makea Takanui and his people would increase.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 17, 2003)

*Te Reiokura*

The salt spray whirling past his face, the bright sun on his back Te Reiokura master of the Haukirarotonga stood tall and magnificent at the stern of the uneven hulled Vaka Kalia. He loved the surge of the craft as a good breeze set it forward at speed, and for almost seven seasons he had lived the life of a voyager, with his small crew of 12 he had sailed the sea paths, the Aratapu a Tangaroa as fisherman, trader and adventurer.

Today he sailed toward Nukutere to take part in the Matariki festival which was being called there, a chance for adventure and prestige in its competitons and perhaps romance in the festive nights between..


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 17, 2003)

*Tatiki*

Tatiki looked at the people around him and smiled. These people had found him adrift in the ocean and without any thought (at least that Tatiki knew of) took him in and raised him. He was tall and fair complicated next to the other islanders. His green eyes and light brown hair instantly giving away his heritage, Tatiki was Urukehu. 
Snapping from his reverie Tatiki pulled on the nets in his hand, bringing more fish up to the shore.
“Tiki!” Cried his father Wuhari. “Those fish wont catch themselves. Roamu Give your brother a hand, He’s dreaming of the out lands again.” 
Roamu was everything Tatiki was not. He was a bit slow mentally and physically put a true powerhouse when it came to strength. He grabbed the fishing net and gave a pull toppling Tatiki into the surf and launching the fishing net and the fish in it into the air.
Hiama Tatiki’s mother laughed watching her family. She was too busy with the cooking to help her sons but clearly the women of the village could accomplish nothing without her. 

Getting up from his backside Tatiki called to his father, “That’s the last of the nets Papa! I’m off to check the crab cages.” And dove into the sparkling ocean.
As soon as he was in water more than 4 feet deep, Mou came to him. She was his trusted companion, a porpoise who had befriended him when he got her disentangled from his father’s nets. While he was not the swimmer she was, Tatiki tried his hardest to keep pace with her, proving why he was known as one of the great swimmers of his tribe. 
The traps were full and he and Mou brought them to the surface. He kissed Mou on the snout and took the traps out of the water. Handing them to his father. 
Wuhari took them and winced with pain. He was not well and even Tatiki’s healing charms were no match for the shark that took his father’s leg a week ago. Tiki cursed himself for not being there to aid his father until it was too late. But he did kill the shark and took its teeth and covered his fighting staff with them. The staff was a truly mean piece of work and Tiki was forbidden to bring it in the house for fear Roamu might play with it and harm himself. But over the week Tatiki had learned to master his new weapon, and even Chief Makea Takanui noticed the weapon and had requested Tatiki make him one, so Tiki had been working on another to gift to the Chief himself, a great honor. 
The Chief’s staff was made of polished coconut wood and had only the largest teeth Tatiki could find imbedded in it and the grips were wrapped in the finest lizard skins Tatiki could hunt. The whole thing was wrapped in the skin of the shark that had attacked his father, Tatiki having cured and fashioned it into a cloak for the Chief to wear.

As he sat putting the finishing touches on some jewelry he was making for Shoshoi his girlfriend. Tatiki looked up and saw one of his friends approaching…


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 19, 2003)

*Lani-wai-koana*

Lani glided through the water. She envied her porpoise companions their sinuous bodies, the ease with which they swam. She loved to play with them, and had already spent much of the morning swimming through the reefs. She had gone out earlier than usual, that day, in anticipation of the little time that would be spared during the celebrations. The thought made her realize she would be expected on the shore soon enough, and she regretfully surfaced. Her strong brown arms pulled her to the shore, where she dove once more into the water before finally walking out.

Her footsteps trailed behind her as she ran to the home she shared with Tanafa Rongua Takanui, Makea Takanui's sister. The sun had dried most of the sea water from her skin, and she wrung out her hair before walking inside. No one was there, and she imagined the woman and her family were already at the chief's house, with the rest of his close relatives. She shrugged quickly into her malo and the new woven shirt she had made for the holiday. The clothing felt constricting and she had a moment of claustrophobia, but it subsided quickly and she dashed out the door.

On the way to the chief's house was Tatiki and his family. She slowed to a walk as she neared and, once there, smiled at him. "How is your family?" she asked respectfully, as was custom. Then, before he could answer, she peered out at the water and asked, "How is Mou? I did not have a chance to visit you two this morning, because of all of this." She waved around at the village.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jul 22, 2003)

As Lani turned towards the village she saw a small creature approaching them.. His skin was a mixture of brown and yellow and his bald head was covered in tatoos and markings.. His clothing was threadbare, a small loincloth seemingly made of a strange mixture of bark and tanned hide. Round his waist was a small belt adorned with shells and animal teeth. A pair of drums hanging loosely from his side, one larger than the other, banged against his legs as he waddled towards the pair. He seemed to be muttering to himself, and was walking with his head down, clearly not noticing, until he bumped into them that is, the two friends standing by. He stops his song suddenly as he walks into Lani's legs...

"Eh! Watch where you go big ones! Me be walkin' here! Important!" 

He seems to do a little dance as he berates the two for standing in his way, on the word _"important"_ he points at himself and lifts his chin up, making sure the pair notice him.

Recognition comes into his eyes as he lifts his chin and looks at the pairs faces for the first time:

"Lani! Tatiki! Why you not say who you was? You give me fright! Me was ready to write song bout nasty big people! Ohh, this funny happening, me get tatoo on head about this!" 

He points to the intricate markings on his bald head and finds a clean spot:

"Right there! Good spot!"

He grins to himself as he does another little jig, you get the feeling this creature is not all right in the head...


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 22, 2003)

Lani smiles at him. "Where are you going in such a rush, Little Brother?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 22, 2003)

Tatiki finishs the polishing and finaly addresses his friends. "We're off to the open of the festival. Will you be playing Little Drum Brother?" Tiki reaches into his shell purse and extracts a huge sharks tooth. "Here you are. I saved you this for your belt."
"Lani, Mou would love to see you again. She loves to dance the waves with her sister."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Tu-Ru O'Punga Barbarian*

Tu-Ru hefts his large club on his shoulder as he approaches the village. He had come to celebrate with the others, but was unsure how his presence would be taken. For his part in the festival he had swore off long pork for the extent of the festivities. His stomach was telling him that the decision was a foolish one. He longed for fresh meat, but knew that he must eat differently if he wished to be accepted. As he approached the villiage he looked for familiar faces. Thus he would feel less out of place...


----------



## wolff96 (Jul 23, 2003)

*Wai-Tu-Mata Takanui*

"Is this the last load? Can I go now, father?" Wai smiled his best grin, showing off even white teeth. 

Rangi sighed, knowing that it would take him at least two more trips alone, but having trouble denying his only son. "All right, go play with your friends... AFTER you take that load down to your grandmother."

With a quick thanks tossed over his shoulder, Wai ran into the village. Stopping at the small hut where his grandmother now lived, he dropped the net bag filled with the latest load of coconuts from his father's plantation. Ignoring the two O'Punga workers that his father employed who were busy preparing the coconuts for the feast, he laid a quick peck on his grandmother Moana's cheek before leaving the small hut.

Looking around, he spotted many familiar faces in the crowd. Friends and cousins darted and played -- at least those who weren't still preparing.

Looking up on the hill, he spotted a large figure hesitating at the edge of town. 

"Hey, Tu-Ru, is that you?  How have you been?  It's been years since I saw you last. What have you been up to?" 

Wai was hoping that his cheerful greeting would put the bigger O'Punga at ease... years of living and working with his father's hired hands had shown him that they were often uncomfortable around crowds... And the last thing Wai wanted during such a happy occasion was trouble.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 23, 2003)

Puna Tani sat on the straw floor of his hut, meditating. He reached out with his inner self, searching...

_We will devour you, little brown one. You want to court our power, but you will never be able to control us. Your mettle has never been truly tested. When it is, you will fail. Our hunger is greater than yours. We look forward to our next meal._ 

Snapping out of his trance, the shaman wiped his brow with the back of his hand, sweat dripping off his fingertips. Hands quivering, he pulled on his ceremonial armor and gripped the handle of his sharpened club. In the weapon's highly-polished surface, he saw his reflection. 

_How much I look like my father..._ he thought, _...wearing his armor, holding his weapon, communing with the spirits as he once did so well. Am I doomed to be consumed by the Beasts like him? Do I have what it takes to join the ranks of the Tanguru? Can I hold off their hunger long enough?_

Shaking off his concerns, the shaman collected himself. His hands became steady, his demeanor was now confident and strong. Talking aloud, he spoke to the empty hut, "Battle will come soon enough, beastlords, and then we will see what we will see. Until then, I have a celebration to attend."

With that, Puna Tani left the dark hut behind and strode defiantly out into the bright sunny day.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 25, 2003)

Sharp black eyes watched from the rainforest as Tu-Ru made his way forward into the village to finally be welcomed by Wai-Tu-Mata. Statisfied the large green lizard tilted its ugly head, flicked its tongue twice to taste the sunlit air and then withdrew away into the undergrowth uninterested in the excitement of the day.

the Ritual of Welcome was scheduled for noon and so everyone was getting ready for the quickly approaching zenith. 

"There you are Lani!" came the call of her 'cousin' Mania as she came running along the sand "quickly the family is heading for the marae and we should be there."

Others were making there way there too, Warriors ready for the ritual challenge, bards to join the singing and chants, clerics, druids and shaman in their ritual finery and the common folk to watch and participate in the spectacle...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 25, 2003)

"Mania!" Tatiki yells to her and waves. "we're on our way." To the rest of his friends Tiki says "I'm got to go get Roamu. Mother and Father would never forgive me if I didn't watch over him." 

Tatiki runs back into the hut his family share and gets his older brother. To his parents he says "We're off to the celebration. I promise to take good care of Roamu." and they were off to the celebrations 

Along the way Roamu making all sorts of comments about how pretty everything is and how pretty Lani is.


----------



## wolff96 (Jul 25, 2003)

Casting about for a topic that might draw out the taciturn O'Punga, Wai asks "So, Tu-Ru, are you competing in the ritual challenge this year?"

While waiting for an answer, he suddenly spots Tatiki and his brother walking along. "Hey, Tatiki! Wait up!" Dashing forward, Wai easily catches up to the shorter Urukehu.

"You sure you're going to be okay this far from the water all day, Tatiki?" Wai jokes with a smile. "I could run down and get a bucket.  After all, we don't want your gills drying out..." Suddenly, the humor falls away from Wai's face. "How is your father doing, Tatiki? Is he going to be okay?  I just heard about the accident this morning from Grandmother. You could have come out to the plantation and told me, you know!"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 25, 2003)

The large O'Punga is silent as he tries to comprehend the question. Then as he has formulated an answer he starts to answer, "I will....". It is about this time that Wai heads toward Tatiki. Tu-Ru sighs as he is left alone.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 25, 2003)

"Wai.. The world does not move by your whim. I had to stay with Father and Roamu while mother fetched the healers. My magics are strong but the Sharks mana was strong as well. Father will be good in time." Tatiki says to his friend. "I'm more worried about you being away from your tree you old coconut, than me away from the water." he laughs.


----------



## wolff96 (Jul 25, 2003)

Wai chuckles along with his friend. "The sun on my face, the sand between my toes... who is farther from their home, my friend, you or me?" Wai grins at his own joke.

Realizing that Tu-Ru has yet to join them, Wai calls to the grim-looking figure, "Come on, Tu-Ru, why don't you join us. We don't want to miss the Ritual of Welcome."

Wai turns to Tatiki once more and adds "And you're mistaken, Tatiki. The world DOES move by my whim. It's just that no one realizes it yet!"  Before his friend can come up with a suitably stinging response, Wai darts off into the crowd with a smile.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 25, 2003)

Lani smiles at Roamu as he talks. When they near the crowd, she dips a nod to the group and slips into the massed people, weaving her way to where Makea and his family would be waiting. As she walks, she tugs on her clothes, knowing that they look fine but still not being able to rid herself completely of a slight feeling of constriction. She smiles or nods to those who acknowledge her presence, but does not stop to speak with any of them until she reaches Tanafa Rongua.

"I hope I am not late," she says to the woman. "I was walking with Tatiki and Roamu when Mania found me."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 25, 2003)

Tu-Ru lumbers over to where Wai and Tatiki are just as Wai darts off into the crowd. He smiles a big toothy smile at Tatiki. Then he turns to look for Wai.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 27, 2003)

Puna Tani sprinted along the sandy beach towards the village, barely noticing Tatiki as he passed him. _Who is that O'Punga with him? Well I can't worry about that now..._

Seeing Tatiki's look of recognition, the shaman called back to his friend as he ran on into the crowd, "Sorry, can't talk now or I'll be late for the ceremony. If I am, Matava’ine will surely have my head. You know how the Chief's aunt can be. I'll catch up with you after the procession."


----------



## wolff96 (Jul 28, 2003)

Wai comes out of the crowd on the other side and spots a good spot to watch the ritual.  Moving back far enough to see his friends, he waves to Tatiki, Tu-Ru, and Roamu.

"Over here!  I found a good spot. There's even a bit of shade." 

Wai walks over to his spot and waits for the ritual to start.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 28, 2003)

*The Ritual of Welcome*

Blazing Tamanui, the Sun climbed steadily towards his zenith, his countenance bright against the azure belly of the Sky, whilst below him the people of lined the beach and gathered for the Ritual of Welcome scheduled for noon. 

Tanafa Rongua stood amongst the assembled nobility and frowned when Lani appeared not pleased that she was late. Still she said nothing as the Urukehu takes her place behind her mother.

Fortunately for the latecomers the Lady Mata'vaine, matriarch of the Clan had not yet arrived with her fierce and scolding tongue. Instead she was still making her way down from her sacred quarters where she and the Chief Makea Takanui had been dressed in their finest tapa, feather cloaks and corwns of mother-of-pearl, red fathers, pearl and then made offerings to secure the favour of the Atua.

Descending from the path the Lady, the chief and their small honour guard approached the rise above the shoreline where an open space had been cleared to act as the marae for the welcoming of the visitors. On either side of the entrance way to the marae stood two Tiki figures with fierce eyes and wide mouths, they had been carved from the wood of the Hau tree and would protect the marae from hostile forces.

Behind the wooden icons the Marae Courtyard was enclosed by a low stone wall beyond which rows of coconut palm grew defining its edges. Opposite the entranceway, at the far end of the Marae courtyard, was a raised platform of shaped coral upon which, like a bird in his exquisite cloak of red feathers, stood the ‘Speaker for Takanui’, the flamboyant Tineiafi. 

Tineiafi was the Official Speaker for Chief Makea on all official occasions and thus Master of Ceremonies for the duration of the festival. 
He was was of middleage yet his body was still strong though not as sculptured as in his younger days. For the Welcoming Ceremonies his bronze skin had been oiled and perfumed, and dusted with yellow clay, about his neck hung a gleaming Mother-of-Pearl Talisman.

Right now he stood poised and ready, a staff gripped in one hand receiving whispered messages and giving succinct instruction. Before him on the platform seated in accordance with their status and their rank in descent from the founding ancestors were the family of Makea Takanui along with the senior Priests and other high officials of the district and Island each dressed in their finery of white tapa skirts, feathers, fine mats and intricate shellwork. Some of them wore high and elaborate crowns
Tanafa Rongua, Lani was there amongst them as was Ru-Hina  her eyes bright and smiling as she gazed down upon the taut back of her brother Maeharoa who stood amongst the ranks of the Warriors, the sacred Taiaha ‘Kaiuru’ quivering in his hand.

The pople gathered around the marae and down along the beach and an expectant hush hung over the island until finally a trumpet blast sounded from the point. 
Within minutes the masts and sails of three great double-hulled Vaka Purua came into view as the flotilla of visiting ships moved into the harbour and towards the shore.

"Turou, Turou"  in a deep bass toneTineiafi called from his platform the chant intended to ‘clear the way’ for the visitors to land. 
Puna Tani watching saw the flicker as a broad path opened through people milling about as they were moved back by some unseen hand - a bright path leading the vaka to shore. 

Vaka Taua were launched from the beach too, decorated long boats that would speed towards the approaching double-hulls with military precision and harangue them with challenges and boasts before falling back to shore where Maeharoa and his warriors waited


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 29, 2003)

Tu-Ru stands lumbers through the crowd of people as they move to avoid the large man. He gets to where Wai is and waits for the festivities to begin.

As everything gets going, he watches in awe of the splender.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 30, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *"Turou, Turou" in a deep bass tone, Tineiafi called from his platform the chant intended to ‘clear the way’ for the visitors to land.
> 
> Puna Tani, watching, saw the flicker as a broad path opened through people milling about as they were moved back by some unseen hand - a bright path leading the vaka to shore.*




_Father, I wish you were here to guide me, _ Puna Tani thought to himself as he stepped onto the middle of the bright path for the first time. Although his part in the ritual was small, it was significant, as it had been when his father had performed the duty so many times before. _I hope I make him proud._ Steadying his nerves, Puna Tani awaited Tineiafi's signal to begin.

_That's it boy. Keep following your father's footsteps. Right into our mouths. What a tasty morsel you have grown up to be..._ 

The shock of the intruding thought was only visible on Puna Tani's face as he fought to control his momentary fear. Luckily for him, all that was in front of his face was the empty, waiting beach and the arriving Vaka in the closing distance.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 30, 2003)

Tatiki sat enraptured by the sounds and colors. He turned to check on Roamu and saw his "big brother" sitting pointing excitedly at festivities.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 30, 2003)

Lani sighs a breath of relief when she gets there just before Lady Mata'vaine and the chief. She smiles at Tanafa Rongua and then scans the crowd almost subconsciously, searching for any visitors she does not know, visitors who might have a clue about her past. Her attention is then taken up entirely by the vaka taunting rituals.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 30, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *The shock of the intruding thought was only visible on Puna Tani's face as he fought to control his momentary fear. Luckily for him, all that was in front of his face was the empty, waiting beach and the arriving Vaka in the closing distance. *




_  "Turou, Turou" Tineiafi chanted his deep voices rumbling like the sound of distant thunder "Turou Parea ki Tangaroa, Turou ki uta Turou ki tai..." like the rumbling of an earthquake it wrapped itself around Puna Tani and the young taura-shaman standing their with his weapon held ready could feel the mana of the invocation that flowed along the Sacred path of Tangaroa

Looking up Puna Tani could see the approaching fleet Vaka, there was a Spirit at the bow of each, protective spirits mainly - Ancestors and Animals - but each stood defiantly surveying the shoreline, each one a potential threat to the safety of Takanui.

And even as Maeharoa and his warriors were tasked with challenging the intentions of the mortal visitors as they came ashore, it was the task of Puna Tani to ensure that these spirits were also challenged and did not come ashore. _  

The lead vaka was about the length of 14 adult tangata, a fine vessel with its tall twin mast and lanteen sails. Yellow streamers flew from the tips of the masts and flowers lined the sides. A sturdy deck connected the twin hulls of the Vaka, upon which stood the assembled crew and visiting champions each one poised ready with weapons brandished for a war dance.

The voice of Tineiafi dropped and was replaced by the keen of an old woman, the signal for both Maeharoa and Puna Tani to move forward to the waters edge weapons flourished in a ritual display of prowess.

"Oh Look at them!" Ru-Hina gasped excitedly to her cousins Mania and Lani "aren't they grand!" 

Behind them the keen of the old women continued causing the hackles to rise on the back of the necks of many standing in the crowd, there is mana in the voice of the crones.

This was the most dangerous time in any Ritual of Welcome, and the intensity of it could be felt vibrating through the air. 
It was here that the true intentions of visitors, whether for war or peace would be determined, it was here that their Spirits on the Vaka either backed down or leaped forward to take first blood. Should that happen then every hand would be called to defend the clan.

However if the visiting Spirits backed down and their mortal companions came peacefully the remainder of the day would  be given to speech making, the display of gifts from the vistors to their hosts, the sharing of breath between dignataries and finally
a night of feasting and festivity as the various clans visitor and host alike tried to out do each other in dance and song and their champion warriors made boasts about their ability and offered challenges to their peers

But first the Ritual Challenge had to be completed and the intentions of the visitors determined

Puna Tani stood forth... 

(ooc Puna Tani take it away I'm away for next two days - see ya soon (and hopefully you've subdued the visiting atua...)


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 30, 2003)

Lani rolls her eyes at Ru-Hina's exclamation. However, when the chanting begins, she forgets those around her. She takes a small involuntary step forward, eyes drawn to the conflict on the beach, body tense with the unseen mana around her.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 1, 2003)

Puna Tani stood forth...

Never taking his eyes off the atua at the prow of the arriving vaka, the young shaman lifted his battleclub above his head and the weapon became magically infused with _light._ Picking up the chant, he began to swing his club through the air in wide arcs paying respect to Rangi, the Sky Father. 

Next Puna Tani brought his left knee up to his chest and drove his foot down hard onto the beach. Doing the same with right knee, he began the ritual dance to honor Papa, the Earth Mother. 

Slowly, the dance brought him forward to the ocean's edge. Kicking the water up into the air and onto the beach, Puna Tani at last joined Tangaroa, the father of the sea, back together with his parents Rangi and Papa. Having shown respect for the sky, earth and sea, the way to Nukutere was finally open, all that was needed was a doorway. 

Puna Tani now turned his back on the arriving visitors, thereby showing his trust in their intentions. Pulling a sweet potato from a pouch at his side, the shaman split it in two and threw the halves far apart on the beach. With a final chant, he swept his battleclub through the tide, throwing a great spout of sea spray into the air. The magical _light_ faded from the weapon and in the falling water a rainbow appeared, each end originating from one of the sweet potato's halves. With this last act, Puna Tani called upon the grace of Tangaroa's brother, Rongo, the father of song, flowers, crops and peace to bless the festivities and welcome all to Nukutere.


----------



## wolff96 (Aug 1, 2003)

Wai watches the festivities with rapt interest.

Seeing the rainbow arcing in the air, he mutters "I have GOT to learn how to do that trick. It's impressive."


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 2, 2003)

Lani smiles as Puna Tani performs the rituals of honor and welcome. _It's perfect,_ she thinks to herself as he finishes.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 4, 2003)

As the broad arc of the rainbow settled overhead Rongo-matua father of song, flowers, crops and peace grinned broadly casting his benevolent favour over the day, and joining with Tane to sponsor the festivities. Even their brother the fierce and cantankerous Tu atua of War was happy for though the week would be given to Rongo still the challenges and competitions would honour him in his aspect as atua of Strength and Physical Prowess -  the lesser atua aboard the visiting Vaka had no option but to remain silently aboard their respective craft 

The Vaka landed in accordance with the rank of their Masters and soon the many feet of the crewman and champions aboard were splashing into the water along the shore. A huge chorus as each participated in the exchange of challenges and war dance with the warriors lead by Maeharoa Takanui.

Finally they formed a procession behind Puna Tani and with the keen of the old women calling them they moved forward towards the entrance of the Marae

The delegation brought by Te Reiokura from Tafitinui were at the head of the procession, their sacred Ariki Maurata carried in a litter high upon their broad shoulders. His supporters ranked behind him bearing fine gifts of woven mats lined in kura feathers, pearls and shell treasures from Tafitinui, high quality carved bowls and other valuable goods. 
The other visitors were not so high ranking as to be carried but each was dressed in finery and bore gifts for Takanui and for other individuals of the clan. Most were human and from the other islands of Nukutea, but their were also Urukehu and O'punga amongst them along with visitors, as evident in the design of their tattoo, from further afield than Nukutea, even from as far as distant Hiva beyond Tafitinui in the north and Paumotu in the Southwest. 
                                   *****
Within the enclosure of the marae the Ritual of Welcome continued with the exchange of speeches and supporting song first from Tineiafi and the hosts of Takanui, and then from each of the visiting dignataries or their appointed spokesman.

The day proceeded  far into the afternoon to be followed by feasting and dancing through the night as old friends and relatives were reunited, and old rivalries rekindled with the exchange of boasts and challenges to compete in the upcoming events - wrestling, running, dancing, hunting and surfing.

Makea Takanui and his family remained apart as they entertained the Ariki Maurata-no-Tafitinui and the other visiting dignataries. The Lady Matava'ine had retired early to her quarters and was scheduled to leave the next day to return to her home in the mountains.
                          *****
It was late when Maeharoa was able to slip away and join the festivities in the Fare tapere

"Lani, Tatiki!" Maeharoa grinned as he spotted th two Urukehu sitting with others around their shared food basket 
"So what did you think of Ritual of Welcome?" he continued as he came up beside them "have you seen Puna Tani?, his uncle Tineiafi was very proud of his performance, and is sure that the Lord Rongo-matua has shown us special blessings.

Big days tomorrow though and I know you two will be eager for the surfing - are you going to compete?"

(ooc So ends the Prologue - next competitons

Wai, Tu-Ru, Afa-ruru haven't forgotten you  - _the others around the foodbasket_ -  Lani is Maeharoa's cousin and Tatiki son of the Master Fisherman of the village and thus the two he is most likely to address first. Still as _basket-sharers_ you are welcome to join in the conversation too)


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 4, 2003)

Lani grins back, and nods. "It was wonderful. He is doing such a good job." She pauses and looks around the festivities. "I think I saw him somewhere over there, but it was a little bit ago." She waves vaguely behind her. "As for the surfing . . . I'm looking forward to watching, but I don't know if I'll compete this year. I'll have to see." She shrugs and drinks some wine.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 5, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> *"I think I saw him somewhere over there, but it was a little bit ago." She waves vaguely behind her.*




After the procession, Puna Tani was able to slip away, amidst many slaps on the back and wide grins from the others. He knew his uncle wanted to speak with him and he should have gone, as was custom, but the young shaman feared his heart couldn't take it. The beasts within him were wrestling for control and Puna Tani didn't want either his uncle or especially Matava'ine to know how close he was to losing it.

So lost in his thoughts was he that, as he crossed the festival grounds headed for the beach, he made no notice of Lani and Tatiki calling to him from the Fare tapere. 

The cool sand between his toes and the warm water caressing his ankles relieved some of the stress Puna Tani felt as he stood at the water's edge staring out across the wide ocean.

_It is always calm before a storm, boy. Didn't your father teach you that? He was probably too busy showing you how to split a sweet potato in two. Much like we will do to you soon._ 

Tears welled in Puna Tani's eyes as he thought inside, _Can't you give me one moment's peace? It's all I ask... all I ask..._

_The dead are the only ones truly at peace. Don't worry, you'll join them soon..._ 

Turning from the surf, Puna Tani ran back to the festival. By them time he had found the others at the food basket, his tears had dried. Maeharoa was the first to spot him. Smiling he said, "This one doesn't sprout rainbows, but it tastes like it does," and cut a sweet potato in two, offering half to the young shaman.

Puna Tani paused for a moment, then smiled back and said, "Thanks."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 5, 2003)

Tatiki was nervous. He had met the chief before on many occasions but never before had he been gifting the chief with one of his works. Puna Tani's opening was breathtaking and Tiki figured that if the chief was in a good mood form the opening than he had nothing to loose.
He waited for his moment of apointment and when the time was right he offered the shark's tooth staff to Makea Takanui. unwrapping the sharks skin cloak first and allowing the others to marvel at the fine workmanship of both the cloak and the staff. 
"My Chief. I gift to you the power of the shark. May the spirit of the shark in this staff guide you."
Tatiki blushed at his own words thinking them to flowery.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 5, 2003)

Lani looks up at Puna Tani critically. "Is something wrong? You look like someone just died, and you did so well today! Sit down, eat!" She smiles and gestures to the potato he had been offered.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 6, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> *Lani looks up at Puna Tani critically. "Is something wrong? You look like someone just died, and you did so well today! Sit down, eat!" She smiles and gestures to the potato he had been offered. *




"Oh, thanks. It's nothing, just lost in thought, I guess," Puna Tani said distractedly as he sat down and started to eat the sweet potato. Looking up at everyone else, he realized by their faces that they wanted him to elaborate. "Um, I guess I wish my father could have been here, that's all," he quickly said to cover his uneasiness. "Was my uncle upset that I didn't join him after the ceremony? I know I should have gone..."


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 7, 2003)

*Tatiki*

Makea Takanui sat alongside Matavaine and the other dignataries accepting the many personal gifts which would be offered this day. With Tineiafi standing alongside advising the Chieftain.

_"My Chief. I gift to you the power of the shark. May the spirit of the shark in this staff guide you."_ said the young man who had approached and unwrapped a shark skin to revealed a most exquisite weapon

"You, blush child" Makea Takanui spoke in a low and cultured tone "your words show you have the makings of an orator, and that is a gift, do not blush but stand proud."

He takes the weapon then and examines it, noting the array of teeth and the skillfull binding holding it together.

"You are are the son of Wuhari are you not?" Makea Takanui asked "I hope your father is doing well after the attack, I will need to ensure he has the best care.

If you are the one that killed the shark and made such a fine weapon as this then I am truely honoured to carry the '*Power of the Shark* and such will this weapon be named 'Te Hau o Mako'"...

*Lani*

"A pity you not competing" Maeharoa shrugs as he too takes a drinking bowl and scoops the 'kava' from the trough-like kumete bowl "you are so skilled on the water that it would be a waste not to see you compete against the visiting clans. Still perhaps others of Takanui will prevail"

*Puna Tani*
"No, not upset" Maeharoa replies to Puna Tani's concern  "though he did look for you, he looked more sad than anything.

But your lucky the Old Aunty Matava'ine is leaving tomorrow, you'd best avoid her tongue until then!" he grins having endured her scoldings or more than one occasion over the years

(ooc the beverage of choice in Nukutea is KAVA not wine, possibly Niu (coconut milk) or water if your a non-drinker)


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 7, 2003)

And so the night goes on with dancing and song and talking. Old friends and family reunited and reminiscing, new loves beginning to flower, old rivals standing up to boast and challenge each other in the upcoming competitons - wrestling and boxing, spear fighting, dart throwing, archery, dancing and drumming, swimming, running and surfing.

It is past midnight by the time he village once more goes quiet, and even then the occasional laugh or call can yet be heard....

(ooc continue your conversations and do whatever you want for the rest of the night. Competitons start next day (ie next post). Surfings up - anyone going to enter?- and if you want to enter any other competiton let me know.

PS I've been having problems connecting to Enworld - so if I'm slow sorry (looks like its better now anyway...)


----------



## wolff96 (Aug 7, 2003)

Wai looks around the circle, his face slightly flushed from the Kava he has been drinking all evening.

"Well, Lani may not be competing in the surfing, but I am. I'm also going to try my hand at the Dart Throwing... I may not win, but I'm not going to let our visitors get away with no competition!" He laughs.

Lurching a bit unsteadily to his feet, Wai excuses himself from the group. "I have to go see how Grandmother is doing and perhaps find some relief from this," he says, indicating the Kava mug in his hand. 

As he heads off into the night, everyone around the circle can see that he is headed in entirely the wrong direction for his grandmother's hut... and anyone that knows Wai can easily deduce that he is headed off in hopes of catching a glimpse of Ru-Hina.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 7, 2003)

Lani shrugs. "Maybe I'll do it. Who else is going to be there? I might be forced to surf, depending on how good the competition is. Of course . . . I wouldn't want to embarrass anyone." She laughs a little.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 7, 2003)

Tatiki and Roamu get up from thier spots "We go home now?" Roamu says looking very sleepy.
"Yes Brother, We're going home. I have the swimming contest tomorrow, and you need to be awake to cheer me on." Tiki says and waves goodbye to his friends.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 8, 2003)

"Goodnight Wai. Walk home slowly, or you'll get lost," Puna Tani says in a mocking tone as the young man heads off in the right "wrong" direction.

"I think you should compete also, Lani" the shaman says after Wai has gone. "I hadn't thought past the ceremony though. Do you think I should partake in some events?"

As Tatiki and Roamu leave, Puna Tani stands, "Goodnight brothers. Always good to see you, Roamu. And I'm really glad that the chief liked your gift Tatiki."

To the others he says, "Well, I should really turn in too. Tomorrow should be interesting..."


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 8, 2003)

Lani shrugs again. "Perhaps I will at that . . . As for you, after your performance today, it would be kind of sad if you didn't compete. You did so well!" She smiles and turns to leave. "Have a good night you all, I will see you tomorrow."

[Lani will participate in the surfing and swimming events.]


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 9, 2003)

*Day 2: The Competitions*







"The coconut boy was here last night" Mania teased as she came in to wake Ru-Hina for the morning competitions "standing outside the compound pretending to look at the sea

"He really has something for you doesn't he?" she continued happily fetching Ru-Hina her garments for the day. Mania was older than Ru-Hina, but from a junior descent line, and when the chiefs daughter was born had been selected to be her official 'Companion' with responsibility for the younger girls virtue and purity. 

"You better get up quick" she scolded as Ru-Hina showed reluctance to rise "you don't want to miss the coconut juggling competitions!" she went on laughing at her own joke as Ru-Hina rose and prepared herself for the day.
**********

Three events would mark the day first would be the arrival of the Karioi on their fleet of vaka, they came after the main Ritual of Welcome as they were not to be challenged being representatives of the atua in their own right.

Instead the Troupe leapt forward and announced themselves with trumpets and drums,  dancing and singing their way into the village and towards the official stage. Their leader were two Urukehu, one a Vae Parai as seen in the intricate tatooing of his right leg. The body of the other  was covered almost black with intricate tatoo collected from at least four different island groups of Hawaiki-raro and perhaps even that of Kuporu-Manu in Hawaiki-runga.  Jugglers and fire dancers were amongst the Karioi troupe too, the body of every member oiled and dyed and eachd dressed in bright and gay colours of red and yellow and purple too.

The second event was the departure of Matavaine. The Hautupu had come down from the mountains to fetch her, standing nearly nine feet, their heads bald and features stoic they formed an impressive guard as she stept forward to give blessings to the week and the people before returning to her temple. Three of the Hautupu remained to participate in the Festivities 

Finally the competitions and Maeharoa was primed and ready for the day

"Swimming first" he announced to his companions "my father Makea Takanui says that the Ariki Maurata is watching me closely, so I'll not be swimming today! But Hiva are boasting that they have brought their best swimmer with them, one they say swims like a Mako shark

We're going out to Waikea Point to swim" he continued explaining and pointing to the well known swimming spot "first one out to the Hauru Rock and back wins. So whose going in for us?".

(ooc so Lani, Tatiki, the Hiva champion - any others?
Surfing next event)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 9, 2003)

Tatiki had been waiting all morning for this. He had spent his morning ituals in the sea where he belonged and Moa dancing alongside him as he prayed to the ocean. 
Now it was time to test himself against them all. Lani he loved dearly and would not feel shamed to loose to her. And as for the Hiva champion, well Tatiki had proven his worth against sharks before.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 11, 2003)

Awaking early, Puna Tani headed quickly toward the village. He wasn't sure how his uncle would react to his disappearance the day before, but he knew that facing him would be an insurmountable task if he did not arrive in time to see Matavaine before she departed. 

Afterwards, the shaman decided that he would put his name on the lists for the wrestling, boxing and spearfighting events. If he was ever to become a Tanguru, he needed to prove himself in battle. 

But first, he needed to prove himself to Matavaine. Seeing his uncle, Puna Tani stood a little straighter as he walked toward Tineiafi with a smile on his face.

_OOC: Sorry about the delay in posting. Went out of town unexpectedly for the weekend and just got back._


----------



## wolff96 (Aug 11, 2003)

Sunlight lanced down though a window and shone mercilessly in Wai's eyes. Groaning, he rolled over and tried to find a shadier spot to sleep.

When he realized he wasn't having any luck, Wai dragged himself from bed. His head felt horrible... too much alcohol the night before.

-------------------------

Half an hour later, feeling a bit fortified from some light breakfast and dressed in his festival best, Wai made his way to the beach to watch the first of the competitons. 

He felt happy to note that his walk was only slightly unsteady...

Finding a good spot, he sat down to watch the swimming competitions and hoped his balance would return in full before the surfing competition.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 14, 2003)

_OOC: el BUMParino_


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 14, 2003)

ooc sorry about the delay – I got worms! But hopefully Norton and Microsoft updates have helped fix it)

*Puna Tani*

As expected Tineiafi was in the chiefs compound with the other leaders and dignitaries of Nukutea bidding farewell to the Clan Matriarch and High-priestess Lady Matava’ine and her Hautupu escort.

“ [color=sky blue]It is a good match[/color]” Puna Tani overheard the Lady Matavaine say as he entered the low fence around the compound  “[color=sky blue]Maeharoa is ready. You will send him and his entourage to me after the festival, from there to Tafitinui[/color]” she instructed  clearly and unequivocally in a tone that did not allow debate. Makea Takanui willingly agreed.

Tineiafi looked up and saw Puna Tani approaching, a frown creased his brow but equally his eyes showed concern more than anything else. Noticing the expression on Tineiafi’s face the Lady Matava’ine directed her words to him

“[color=sky blue]I see that the child of your brother has finally come[/color]” she stated without turning to check. ”[color=sky blue]He is late, and needs to learn respect for his elders. You are responsible for his conduct I will leave his correction in your hands. Nonetheless make it clear that a leader of men must master himself before he gains mastery over others. His performance during the Ritual shows he can master himself – do not let him fail[/color]”

Tineiafi bowed his head in acknowledgement of the Matirarchs words and then excusing himself left the circle of leaders and went to take Puna Tani aside…


----------



## Mirth (Aug 14, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *ooc sorry about the delay – I got worms! But hopefully Norton and Microsoft updates have helped fix it)*




_OOC: OUCH  This kind of thing makes me glad I've only used Macs. Been computing since 1985 and I've NEVER had a virus or anti-virus software. Good luck with that._



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Tineiafi bowed his head in acknowledgement of the Matirarchs words and then excusing himself left the circle of leaders and went to take Puna Tani aside… *




"I'm sorry, uncle," Puna Tani says before Tineiafi can speak. "It's... the beasts. They taunt me. They tell me of... my father." The young shaman pauses with his head bowed. "Should I make apologies to Lady Matava'ine in person?"


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 14, 2003)

*The Swimmers*

The Hauru rock stood off shore at Waikea point, its edges worn smooth by generations of swimmers .who had used it as a diving platform. The sea on this side of the point was gentle and shallow with only a slight chop to the waves, unlike the opposite, exposed side of the point where the Surfing would occur later this day.
The crowds had made there way here, a short walk from the village proper, after the departure of the Lady Matava’ine. It was a joyous occasion with the assemblage singing and calling to one another as they moved, and then standing or sitting in cluster boasting of the prowess of their chosen champion.

The two Hautupu were here alongside the Chiefs party, and even a group of about 12 Menehune had come to enjoy the spectacle, Makea Takanui having gone across to greet the gnomish band when he arrived.

The champions stepped forward and a Tohunga came forward to bless them to Tangaroa, also ensuring that none was using the unfair advantage of magic to assist them. Amongst them was a tall and muscular man from the neighbouring Ruatai clan of Nukutere; a woman from Paumako to the southeast; three others from surrounding islands of Nukutea - Nukuhau, Pakoro and Aotona; and the Hiva barbarian distinctive with his three bar tattoo across the nose and shaved head with but two ponytails left to be twisted and shaped into points his wiry body tattooed with images of Shark and men and other geometric designs. Along with Tu-Ru, Tatiki and Lani this would make nine swimming today.

The mark was set, the swimmers stood tense along the line and with a sharp wooden clap the race began with swimmers running towards the water….  

(ooc swim has begun – the swim will be three posts 1 out to the rock (this post), 2 the turn about the Rock, 3 back to shore. Respond as you see fit to these posts (swimmers of course, but spectators too) Swim checks DC 10 with highest check taking the lead, Improved Swim feat gives a +2 mod (I’ll also award modifiers for RP)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 14, 2003)

OOG: I'm sorry. I've tried to keep up with what has been happening. But it seems that either I'm not understanding much of what is going on or maybe it is just supposed to be a jumble of words. When did we get to something other then the constant gibberish that was going on before. Not trying to make anyone mad, but it was an interesting beginning. So only those that were mentioned are supposed to be swimming?


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 14, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> "I'm sorry, uncle," Puna Tani says before Tineiafi can speak. "It's... the beasts. They taunt me. They tell me of... my father." The young shaman pauses with his head bowed. "Should I make apologies to Lady Matava'ine in person?" *




(yep got to admit I too love MACs - its just the wide availability and need to be compatible with everyone else in town that makes PCs the easy option)

ic:
"No do not apologise to her directly" Tineiafi replies succinctly "she has placed the responsibility on me and is I who should apologise if such is required. The Lady is correct I should be paying more attention to your conduct and development of your gift.

That does not excuse your conduct now. The path of the Tanguru is difficult Puna Tani, you can not - must not - take it alone. That is the lesson your father learnt too late. The Beasts will taunt and cajoule, they will tempt and lead you astray. You must stay in control or..." he pauses inhaling deep as he remembers his brother

"you must learn discipline and control or you will fail!"


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 14, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> *OOG: I'm sorry. I've tried to keep up with what has been happening. But it seems that either I'm not understanding much of what is going on or maybe it is just supposed to be a jumble of words. When did we get to something other then the constant gibberish that was going on before. Not trying to make anyone mad, but it was an interesting beginning. So only those that were mentioned are supposed to be swimming? *




Nope others can swim too - join in and we'll go from there

also what have you not been understanding?

_I've been attempting to set the scene as much as provide a forum for play - and its taken longer than I envisaged - and like I said initially I will be freeform responding to whatever you all as players provide. I promise the action and 'adventure' is about to begin_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 14, 2003)

The large O'Punga steps up with the others and places his large club on the beach in preparation for the start of the race. Tu-Ru watches as the others tense with anticipation. As the signal is given, he pauses to allow the others a bit of a head start. It would not be sportmanlike to not give them a head start. Then he too starts running toward the water. His large form bounding toward the surf. He passes a few before getting to the water. He bounds into the waves and then finally dives in. He begins with a breath stroke. His muscular body setting the constant and fast beat as he heads for the rock.

Swim roll: 13
Modifier: +11
Swim total: 24

OOG: I was pretty much confused during all of the openning sequence. Don't worry, I'll figure it out. It doesn't really matter, since my character wouldn't have been real interested in the goings on anyway.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 17, 2003)

Lani grins fiercely and assesses the competition. _May the best swimmer win,_ she thinks to herself. She tunes out everything but the sea and her goal. So great is her concentration that she is aware of the signal and she jumps almost before it comes. The waves greet her with a welcome embrace, and she responds in kind, pulling the water behind her in strong, swift strokes.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 17, 2003)

Tatiki dove into the water and swam like the child of ocean that he is. His Grace and Power in the waves making him look more a fish than a man.

Swim skill Roll: 11+6= 17 Moving as a full round action.

Improved swimming allows me to move at 1/2 half my land move base for a move equivelant action or 3/4 for a full rounf action in the water.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 18, 2003)

A ripple of excitement moved through the crowd as the race began, a broad roar as supporters called the names of their chosen champion and the swimmers pounded down the beach and dove into the waves.

The water was cool velvet as it closed over the swimmers each one showing signs of being a skilled swimmer in their own right.

True to his boast hower the Hiva swimmer pulled ahead of the pack his arms carrying forward with strong and smooth strokes, indeed with the water glistening from his strong sunbrowned back he could justly claim kinship with the shark.

Tu-Ru was but a length behind and gaining with each powerful stroke of his arms, the other O'punga ashore hollered their support for their kinsman and offered a prayer to their Spirit-Patron _Punga_ whose manifestations included the Stingray.

Tatiki and Lani came next almost parallel with the O'punga who was but a single stroke ahead of them. The Takanui cheers supported both swimmers as they approached the Hauru rock where they had swam on many occasions previous. Perhaps that would be an advantage, their familiarity with the rock allowing them to gain time at the turn about.

Following a half-length behind was the woman from Paumako, with the small contigent that she represented calling loudly from the shore. Paumako may have been but a small and poor atoll in comparison to Nukutere but the people where nonetheless proud. Behind her were the swimmers from Nukuhau and Aotona. The Ruatai Swimmer fell slightly behind them and the representative from Pakoro who had stumbled at the start and now trailed far behind the others

The Hau-ru rock loomed close ahead and the swimmers made read for the turn about and the return to shore. The few remaining fish flashed away to avoid the intruders and at the edge of the bay Mou leapt up and turned lending support to her friend Tatiki.

(Placings 1 Hiva 2 Tu-Ru 3 Tatiki 4 Lani 5 Paumako woman 6 Nukuhau 7 Aotona  8 Ruatai 9 Pakaro

stage 2 - turn about the rock DC 15 Swim checks please)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 18, 2003)

Tu-Ru continues with a consistant pace as he nears the marker he tries to make the turn as quickly as he can. The large o'punga realizes that any errors at this point could cause him precious time. He tries to stay focused on the task at hand.

Swim roll: 14
Modifier: +11
Swim total: 25


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 18, 2003)

Tatiki swims as fast as he is able, he sees how close he is to the others and puts on the speed. 
Swill roll 16=6=22


(BTW.. without Improved Swimming how are these people keeping pace with me? Magic? come to think of it... how is Tailspinner getting a +11 to his swim roll?)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 18, 2003)

OOG: 6 ranks and a strength of 20 gives a strength bonus of +5. The total is +11.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 18, 2003)

OOC: Dang... Freeking hulk. but is your swim speed like mine?


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 19, 2003)

Yep Barbarian base speed 40 half speed 20, (I assumed since this is a race everyone is doing fullround actions) Seonaid also has Improved Swimming (3/4 speed -22) as does the Hiva Swimmer (3/4 speed 22) I'm also giving bonuses based on the difference between rolls 24 - 17 = 7 +2ft bonus (ie 22) so really Tatiki, Lani and Tu-Ru are at the same distance atm.

If I've made an error let me know please ...


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 19, 2003)

Lani exults in the feel of the water sliding past her bare skin. As she sees how strong the competition is, she briefly wishes she had taken the time to cut her hair even shorter than it is. The thought is brushed away as she pulls closer to the rock.

Roll 2 + modifier 12 = swim check 14


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 19, 2003)

OOG: Just be glad Tu-Ru does not have Improved Swimming ;-)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 19, 2003)

OOG: Seonaid! I believe your swim check should be +14. 6 ranks + 2 feat + 4 class ability + 2 strength bonus


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 20, 2003)

[D'oh! I forgot about ability mods. It's not spectacular, but at least I won't fail now.  Thanks!]

Swim check = 16


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 22, 2003)

So here we go

 (aka bloody double post!!)


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 22, 2003)

The roar of the watching crowd rolled across the water as the Swimmers made their turn around the Hauru rock. The Hiva Champuion was still leading but Tu-Ru had closed the gap and could feel the wake of the other mans progress. Tu-Ru's own position was being contested by Tatiki who swam almost parallel with the large Opunga Barbarian. Lani had fallen behind and the swimmer from Aotona had gained and taken her position.

And then it happened.

Even as Lani made the turn about the rock she felt the first tug of the water. Their were always eddies around the rock were the swell and deflection met but the strength of this current was new and dangerous. The water seemed to glow and then Lani was pulled under...

Beside her the Nukuhau swimmer also went down a loud yelp coming from his mouth as he tried to fight back from the pull of the Whirlpool into which the two had fallen!.

(Lani and the Nukuhau Swimmer DC 20

Spot checks everyone and...)


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 22, 2003)

Lani gasped for a breath just before she was pulled under. The whirlpool dragged her down too quickly for her to fight it effectively, and she had a brief moment of panic before resignation set in. [Swim check: roll 4 + modifier 12 = check 16

Spot check: roll 3 + modifier 2 (I assume this is deep water) = check 5

I really have to stop using the AOL chat room dice roller. ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 22, 2003)

Spot check: 2 +4=6

Tatiki swims on unknowing of the others fate.

OOC: Would Mou be in the area?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 22, 2003)

Tu-Ru Spot check: 10 + 0 = 10


----------



## wolff96 (Aug 22, 2003)

Sitting on the beach in a bit of shade and wishing everyone would stop cheering so LOUDLY while his head hurt, Wai is totally oblivous to the goings-on in the water.

(OOC: Spot Check 1 + 1 = 2... I really am oblivious!)


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 23, 2003)

(_ooc Damn you guys are rolling low looks like this is not going to be Lani's lucky day. But Yes Mou is in the vicinity I'll make a spot roll for her too - Mou 22 (12+10), Ruatai 9 (6+3), Paumako 15 (14+1). Awaiting Mirthcards Spot otherwise it looks like Mou to the rescue!_)

Tatiki moved forward around the rock, overtaking the Opunga Tu-Ru as he did so and almost catching the Hiva swimmer. They moved with speed and elegance, natural children of the ocean waves. Each one so engrossed that he was oblivious to the events behind

As the other swimmers carry on oblivious to the tragedy behind the rock Lani can feel the sucking pressure of the water around her. Her vision is full of swirling water and silver flashes, unable to focus, disoreintated from the shock of being dragged under. 

Then she feels the another hand reach out for hers, the other swimmer who was pulled under fighting his way to the surface...

(ooc Another Swim check for Lani DC 20 to see if she resurfaces)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 23, 2003)

*My porpoise in life!*

Mou seeing her pod mate in danger rushes to the rescue. she will swoop in and allow lani and or the other 2 legs to grab her dorsal fin and she will drag them to safety.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 23, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Awaiting Mirthcards Spot otherwise it looks like Mou to the rescue!*




Puna Tani stands on the cliff above the race and watches the massive O'Punga churn through the waves, marveling at the man's stupendous upper body strength. Shielding his eyes from the sun, the shaman tries to locate the others as they make the turn around the rock. _Where's Lani? ... Is that Mou out there? ... Oh no! ..._

_OOC: Sorry, got lost in all the gibberish   Spot roll: 16+1 = 17_


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 24, 2003)

Watching from the seacliff Puna Tani sees the massive shoulders of the O'Punga hauling him through the water with the others in close pursuit. It is then that a flash from the rock distracts his eye and for a moment he thinks he sees something moving there.

Changing focus he sees the Nukuhau swimmer suddenly turn in the water, a hand thrown up overhead in alarm and the swimmer is dragged under the waves. A moment later Mou, hovering about 80 ft from the rock, calls in alarm and darts forward...

(_ooc at last! - you haven't seen Lani but you did see the Nukuhau swimmer - who made a better swim check than Lani

Tu-Ru and Tatiki are about 25 ft ahead of Lani and past the rock. The Hiva Swimmer is 30 ft ahead (and about 70 ft from shore) the other swimmers are about 10 - 15 ft behind and may soon get caught up too. Mou is 80 ft behind the rock - at the edge of the bay_)


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 24, 2003)

Lani grips the other swimmer's hand briefly, then lets go to avoid having both of them pulled under. With the knowledge of which way is "up," she kicks with all her might to drive to the surface, knowing she has little time.

Roll 15 + modifier 12 = swim check 27


----------



## Mirth (Aug 25, 2003)

Puna Tani watches in shock as the hand of the Nukuhau swimmer disappears beneath the waves. He calls out to the throng watching the race, "Look out! Danger at the rock! Swimmer in trouble!" Without pausing, he dives off the seacliff and into the bay. _I may not be the best swimmer, but I've got to do something..._ the shaman thinks to himself as he plunges into the clear blue water.

_OOC: I don't know if this course of action is possible or not. If not, let me know and I'll edit the post and do something else._


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 26, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Puna Tani watches in shock as the hand of the Nukuhau swimmer disappears beneath the waves. He calls out to the throng watching the race, "Look out! Danger at the rock! Swimmer in trouble!" Without pausing, he dives off the seacliff and into the bay. I may not be the best swimmer, but I've got to do something... the shaman thinks to himself as he plunges into the clear blue water.
> *




*Lani*
Summoning your strength and skill you pull yourself towards the surface knowing that the precious air and light above is key to survival. It seems an age until you see the glistening of sunlight above the surface and you break through to fill your lungs. The water is still pulling threatening to drag you back down.

The other swimmer has surfaced to your left and you can sense the rock to your right...

(_ooc Another Swim check please DC 20_)  

*Puna Tani*
The Crowd turns to look where Puna Tani is pointing as the shaman makes his way running along the cliff to where he thinks a safe spot to dive into the water 30 ft below. His leap usually reserved for thrillseekers is seen from the shore opposite creating a commotion through the crowd

(_DC 15 Jump/Tumble check to avoid 2pts of subdual damage please_)

*All others*
The commotion caused by Puna Tani and his daredevil leap brings attention to the predicament by the rock and many begin pointing and calling, some with calls of "quick out of the water!" and yet others with "by the rock!" and "whirlpool!". 

Seeing her pod mate Mou darts towards the scene, her body a sleek black torpedo cutting through the waves her presence inviting calls of "Shark, shark!"

(_OOC Mous swim check 22

Swimmers spot checks DC 15 please - you've heard the commotion and now confused quickly look around to assess the situation..._)


----------



## wolff96 (Aug 26, 2003)

The change in the tone of the crowd is difficult to miss. Wai stands up reluctantly and make his way forward to the edge, quickly spotting the whirlpool that has formed off-shore.

He counts the heads in the water and is happy to note that all of the swimmers are visible.

He looks to his left just in time to watch Puna Tani take a graceful leap off the cliff... and stares open-mouthed at one of the wildest stunts he has ever seen.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 26, 2003)

Tu-Ru Spot check: 6 + 0 = 6

Tu-Ru continues on, unaware of what is transpiring behind him.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 26, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Puna Tani
> The crowd turns to look where Puna Tani is pointing as the shaman makes his way running along the cliff to where he thinks a safe spot to dive into the water 30 ft below. His leap usually reserved for thrillseekers is seen from the shore opposite creating a commotion through the crowd
> 
> (DC 15 Jump/Tumble check to avoid 2pts of subdual damage please)
> *




_OOC: Jump check 11 + 2 = 13 Ouch! Not quite enough..._

Puna Tani's bravery is knocked out along with his breath as he hits the water hard.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 26, 2003)

Lani drags in a deep breath, grateful for being above water for at least the moment. As she looks around, she notes the Nukuhau and turns toward the rock, hoping to pull herself out of the water.

Roll 10 + modifier 12 = swim check 22

As she starts to the rock, Lani hears shouting from the shore. The words are hard to make out over the sound of the whirlpool and her own labored breathing, but she thinks she hears "shark." She has another moment of panic before realizing the shark would be almost as helpless as she in the pool and probably would avoid it. She glances around quickly though, in case she can spot the shark.

Roll 2 + modifier 2 = spot check 4 [sigh]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 26, 2003)

Tu-Ru continues his consistant pace trying to catch the leader. The o'punga tries to put as much energy and concentration into finishing the race.

Swim roll: 19
Modifier: +11
Swim total: 30


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 28, 2003)

*Puna Tani* hits the water hard,  knocking the wind out of him, his body stung as the water surface first resists his intrusion before breaking and closing over him. Coming to the end of his descent the shaman instinctively kicks up again towards the surface air....

(_DC 12 Swim check_) 

*Tu-Ru* is in 'the zone'. So focussed on the race and catching the Hiva swimmer ahead that he is oblivious to rucuos going on all around. With powerful strokes he hauls himself up towards man ahead, so close that he can feel the kick of the other mans legs...

*Lani*
Unable to see the shark approaching you battle your way towards the rock trying to cling to its damp surface even as the whirlpool makes another grab at your legs.
(_To climb the rock takes Climb DC 15 (slippery, rough wall), or you can try another swim check DC20 to get away from the whirlpool area_)

*Meanwhile*
Watching the scene Wai sees the Nukuhau swimmer strike out away from the rock, and away from the pull of the whirlpool. Most of the swimmers behind have pulled up and are casting around wildly trying to work out what has happened but at least one seems to be caught and is struggling to escape the pull of the current. 

(_The actions of Mou I'll leave to Argent (her swim result is 22 (DC 20) Spd 80 means she'll reach Lani this round. Will be a DC 20 +2 per additional person to escape the whirlpool with a load however. Her bonus is +8)_)


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 28, 2003)

Lani struggles to pull herself onto the rock, hands grasping anything they can find.

Roll 15 + modifier 2 = climb check 17


----------



## Mirth (Aug 29, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Puna Tani* hits the water hard,  knocking the wind out of him, his body stung as the water surface first resists his intrusion before breaking and closing over him. Coming to the end of his descent the shaman instinctively kicks up again towards the surface air....
> 
> (_DC 12 Swim check_)




Exhausted by the impact, Puna Tani struggles to push himself up towards the light and the air above...

_ OOC: Swim check - 12 + 2 = 14 _


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 29, 2003)

(Sorry guys, I was sick the last few days.)

Mou glides throught the rough waters seeing her beloved pod mate in danger. She grabbs Lani's hand in hew mouth and pulls them both out of the endangering waters. Swill check 19+8=27! when Lani is out of the way she will go back for the other swimmer.

Tatiki realising that something is wrong takes off towards Lani and the other swimmer. He will Stop for a second and cast _Summon Natures Ally 1_ looking for another dolphin to aid the other swimmer.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 30, 2003)

*Lani*
With effort Lani is able to pull herself up out of the water and onto the damp surface of the rock. Finding a safe perch you catch your breath and look around at the scene about you.

The Vortex seems to be clining close to the rock and you know that it was not their the day before. The swimmer from Nukuhau is on the opposite side of the vortext and moving away from you, whilst behind are three other swimers who have pulled up and are now ,making their way towards the rock, knowing that as long as they are in the water they are vunerable to the vortex and its currents. 

You also k can't miss the dark sharp speeding towards you through the water and though your experience tells you that it is unlikely to be a shark still you strain to make it out clearly

(_ooc another spot check but DC5 since Mou isnt and is hiding heading towards you_)

*Tatiki*
Mou speeds forward defty avoiding the pull of the vortex as she makes her way around to the rock upon which Lani is perched. The porpoise signals to the Urukehu to come with her, willing to carry the Urukehu to shallow water.

Meanwhile Tatiki feeling Mou's distress breaks off from his swim, and turns to see Lani up on the rock and the others treading water behind him. Tu-Ru must swerve to avoid him as the Opunga overtakes but Tatiki heads towards Lani seeking to give aid to the other distressed swimers. 

In the distance you hear the cry of Mou's pod responding to their daughters plantive calls and your own calls join hers asking their aid...

*Tu-Ru*
Powering forward, only at the last moment do you notice Tatiki pulled up in front of you and must swerve to avoid him. With Tatiki dropping from the race and the other noise and activity about you, you can not but wonder at what is going on. But with the Hiva swimmer only a stroke ahead and the shore approaching fast you must choose to win this race or stop and check whats going on...

*Wai*
You flinch in sympathy as Puna Tani hits the water, knowing that he did not enter cleanly and knowing the pain and shock he must feel. All about you the crowds are moving and many are now up to their own waists in the water willing their people to get ashore safely.

Everyone seems to be aware of the events by the rock except for the Hiva Swimmer and Tu-Ru coming up beside him. Either they are so engrossed in the race that they have cleared their minds of all else, or else they simply do not care. 

*Puna Tani*
Exhausted by the impact, Puna Tani struggles to push himself up towards the light and the air above. Breaking the surface again he reorientates himself and turns towards the Rock with Lani perched atop and the Porpoise Mou trying to catch her attention.

Spying the whirlpool, for a moment you think you saw somthing  up from the waterlaring back at him , 

"_you will drown, slowly, paimfully_" the voice inside your head hisses

(ooc Spot check 20)


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 30, 2003)

Lani peers out at the shape in the water, certain it isn't a shark. [roll 8 + mod 3 = spot check 11] She smiles with relief tinged with concern as she sees so many so close to the whirlpool. _This can't be natural,_ she thinks to herself. _Someone would have noticed any disturbance powerful enough to cause this._ She looks around, trying to come up with some way to help the others or to get back to shore safely.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 31, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Puna Tani*
> Exhausted by the impact, Puna Tani struggles to push himself up towards the light and the air above. Breaking the surface again he reorientates himself and turns towards the Rock with Lani perched atop and the Porpoise Mou trying to catch her attention.
> 
> Spying the whirlpool, for a moment you think you saw somthing  up from the waterlaring back at him ,
> ...




_Not this time, I won't, spirit._ Puna Tani thinks as he regains his composure and starts pulling himself through the water towards the rock, trying to put what he was sure he saw in the whirlpool _(OOC: Spot check -- 19 + 1 = 20)_, out of his mind for the moment.


----------



## wolff96 (Sep 1, 2003)

Wai stands to get a better view (Spot Roll - 3 + 1 = 4) but can't make out anything through the crowd. 

He pushes forward towards the swimmers, distantly noting that the two still-competing swimmers are about to finish.

He wrings his hands, wanting to help but not knowing what he can do.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 2, 2003)

Tu-Ru, not knowing what is happening, focuses on the task at hand. He continues concentrating on the race and the Hiva swimmer before him.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 3, 2003)

*Lani*
From her perched on the rock Lani takes in the scene before her, even as Mou attempts to call for her attention from her left. Directly before her the vortex still spins leaving her only option for escape a now short scramble up and over the slippery rock. 
No less than four of the remaining swimmers still lie in the danger zone of the whirlpool which before her eyes heaves and shifts in what can only be an attempt to grab another victim before they all escape its currents grasp and to her horror two of the swimmers are dragged in wih no hope of escaping on their own...

(Climb DC 10 Swim 20)

*Tatiki*
Even as *Mou* draws up alongside the Rock and thrusts her head up to call Lani's attention, you see your combined call answered as another of her pod appears from outside the bay and approaches the scene. The Nukuhau swimmer is at first shocked to see the porpoise before her but quickly takes advantage of the assistance being offered there.
You can see Lani's head above the rocks peak and you see the other swimmer and even Puna Tani. Unfortunately from your vantage you cannot see the remaining swimmers that have now fallen victim to the vortexs pull

*Puna Tani*
The elemental _aitua_ in the vortex has the form of a large moray eel though you know that is not its true guise, it is enflamed by the escape of the Urukehu Hautai and in its fury heaves up before your eyes and the vortex shifts in what can only be an attempt to take another victim before they all escape its grasp. Of the four swimmers within the dangerzone two are dragged in with no hope of escaping on their own... 

*Tu-Ru*
Still oblivious the O'punga powers foward to draw parralel and then overtake the Hiva swimmer. It is not long before his powerful strokes carry him close enough to the shore that he knows that he could stand if he wished too, the voice of the crowd is easily heard here with its calls and rumble.
It is with a few more strokes that he finds himself meeting the first line of the wall of legs that have moved down from the sand into the water to block his path.

Then you feel something grab your leg...

(DC 15 Reflex save)

*Wai*
As the scene on the water unfolds before you the situation on the beach has also changed. As a body the whole crowd seems to have pushed its way down the beach and into the water. 
The O'Punga and the Hiva swimmer are approaching fast though the incident out the rock draws everyones attention. Cries of Shark have died down as Mou and the other dolphin are spotted more clearly. Lani can be seen up on the rock and Puna Tani and Tatiki both swimming towards her.

However the plight of the two caught by the vortex can also be seen as your own feet enter the water. Their are calls and concerned babbling and prayers as the pair and pulled in to the whirlpools maul 

"_Wai, quickly!_" a voice calls and turning you see Maeharoa and a few other of the young men hauling one of the village canoes from along the beach into the waves ready to row out to assist...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 3, 2003)

Feeling something grab at his leg, Tu-Ru tries to jerk his leg away from it. (Roll 10, Mod +3, Total 13, DC 15, Failure) The large o'punga is not quite quick enough and does not escape the grip. He turns to see what has grabbed him.


----------



## wolff96 (Sep 3, 2003)

Wai turns at Maeharoa's call.

Seeing the other youths attempting to wrestle the craft into the water as quickly as possible, he runs over and grabs an edge.

Then he lets go just as quickly and darts to the shed where the canoe was kept and emerges with a coil of rope over his shoulder. Adjusting his coral bracers to make sure they are snug on his wrists, he grabs the canoe once more and helps wrestle it into the water.

He leaps into the front of the canoe and pulls the rope from his shoulder, feeling the craft surge into the waves with the powerful oar strokes of those behind him.

As they rapidly approach the whirlpool, Wai readies himself to cast the rope out to those caught in the deadly swirl of water.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 4, 2003)

Lani watches in horror as the whirlpool reaches for the swimmers. It seems almost intelligent to her eyes, and definitely malevolent. After throwing a prayer to Whomever might be listening, she takes a deep breath and dives into the water, hoping to be able to save at least one person.

Roll 12 + modifier 12 = swim check 24


----------



## Mirth (Sep 5, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Puna Tani*
> The elemental _aitua_ in the vortex has the form of a large moray eel though you know that is not its true guise, it is enflamed by the escape of the Urukehu Hautai and in its fury heaves up before your eyes and the vortex shifts in what can only be an attempt to take another victim before they all escape its grasp. Of the four swimmers within the dangerzone two are dragged in with no hope of escaping on their own...




Seeing his fears manifest in the vortex, Puna Tani pulls himself harder through the water, trying to close to within 60 ft of the _aitua_. Once there, the shaman reaches out with his mind... 

These people are under my protection, furious one. Although this may be your place, it is NOT your time! Go feed your anger elsewhere. BEGONE! 

_OOC: Puna Tani will use his ability to *TURN SPIRITS* on the moray eel. Honestly, I would rather the DM make all of the rolls behind the scenes, only informing us of the actual die result if something especially horrible or heroic happens. So take it away, Tonguez _


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 5, 2003)

Tatiki will swim closer to where Lani is to see if she is well, when he sees her jump back into the water he assumes there is more endangered and swims faster.
Swim check 19+6=25


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 7, 2003)

Inititive Order as listed (16)

*Puna Tani (16) *

Puna Tani soon closes the gap and when he feels that he is close enough to act begins his invocation.




> These people are under my protection, furious one. Although this may be your place, it is NOT your time! Go feed your anger elsewhere. BEGONE!





The aitua grimaced savagely at Puna Tani's words, unwilling to give up its post and its meal. Thrashing and squirming it lunged up to grab the nearest victim only to be knocked back by the force of Puna Tani's invocation. 
Spinning about the aitua dived and disappeared down into the center of the vortex dragging a one of the swimmers down with it 

*Mou (11)*
Mou remains close to the rock avoiding the pull of the current. She watches as Lani makes her dive back into the water and calls her distress to the other porpoise, her father, that has appeared in the bay responding to her cries.

(ooc _Argent - Mou and the other Porpoises actions are up to you_) 

*Lani (8)*
Lani is able to clear the worst of the whirlpools current and enters the water near its edge. The two swimmers are still struggling but approaching you so that the nearest could be close enough to grab within a few strokes.You also note the presence of the Dolphins in the water and that of Puna Tani approaching. 

Suddenly the the water churns savagely and the second of the two swimmers struggling to escape the current fails and is dragged down fast beneath the waves...

*The Whirlpool (8)*
The two struggling to escape continued with each stroke to escape the malevolent pull of the whirlpool as it churned and sucked at them hungrily. 
The Swimmer Anura fought desperately even as he felt the strngth being sapped from his limbs, suddenly the pool began to boil savagely and he was dragged down into the vortex so quickly that he did not have time to react or even scream...

*Tatiki (7)*
By the time Tatiki comes about the rock the Whirlpool has begun to subside but is current is still pulling at the bodies of those within its steadily reducing reach. You see Lani is there and others in the water beside her and beyond her... 

*Wai (6)*
The Vaka makes is way steadily forward and you are poised ready with your rope, as Maeharoa and the others deftly bring it up alongside the rock and you see the situation of Lani and one swimmer still within the whirlpools current, another two swimmers safely behind Lani yet obviously tired, and the more distant form of the Nukuhau swimmer at the farside of the whirlpool

*Tu-Ru (5)*
Spinning about you see that your foot has become entangled in a thick strand of seaweed, though you can not understand why it should act like this when you have waded through such weed with no problem many times before. Thats when you see the Hiva swimmer rear up out of the water his face is twisted 
"you'll not beat me O'punga" he spits malevolently... 

*Hiva Swimmer (4)*
The Hiva swimmer reared up out of the water his face is twisted 
"you'll not beat me O'punga" he spits malevolently as he steps forward

His hands are still in the water so you can not see if they contain anything, nonetheless he does not look at all friendly... 




> _OOC: Mirthcard has indicated that the DM should make all of the rolls behind the scenes, only informing us of the actual die result if something especially horrible or heroic happens.
> Thats okay with me - does everyone want me to handle the dice work? If you still want to do your own rolling thats good too (let me know and I wont step on your toes)
> _


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 7, 2003)

Lani pulls herself through the water, going for the swimmer she thinks she can save. She will grab the swimmer and then try to get out of the area.

[I prefer you roll on things that are uncertain, where I shouldn't know the DC. I don't mind rolling swim checks and such, but random spot checks and listen checks, etc., should be rolled by the DM so we don't know there's something out there we might have known about . . . if that makes sense.

On a side note, I will be gone for a couple of days, but I'll be able to post on Thursday at the earliest. If things move along while I'm gone, Lani will attempt to save this swimmer, then the other, and then anyone else who might be in distress. If she can't, she will save herself and do whatever else she can to help, which probably will be nothing. She is carrying no weapons or tools.]


----------



## wolff96 (Sep 7, 2003)

Wai braces himself in the boat to the best of his ability and then casts the rope out as soon as he is in range.

With any luck, he thinks to himself, I can get it between Lani and the other swimmer and we can pull them all out safely.

As the prow slices the water at teh edge of the whirlpool and the rowers begin to backpaddle powerfully to stop the boat from being sucked in, Wai casts forth his line.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 7, 2003)

OOC: is there any way I can get an entangle to work in the area of the vortex? I'm sure the vortex itself would not be effected but some seaweed grabbing the swimmers and preventing them from being drawn any further away might help.

Mou and Porpa (her father): Both will follow Lani making sure she is safe and aid in her rescue of the swimmer.
Swim checks: Mou 16+ 11: 26 Aid Lani: 8+3=11
Porpa 11+8=19 Aid Lani: 15+3= 18

Tatiki: will wait until you answer my question before acting.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 8, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> OOC: is there any way I can get an entangle to work in the area of the vortex? I'm sure the vortex itself would not be effected but some seaweed grabbing the swimmers and preventing them from being drawn any further away might help.




_ooc Entangle - we can only try but I'm sure theres some kelp or something growing around the base of the rock which might work.

Will post full reply when everyone has responded_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 8, 2003)

Calling upon the spirits of mother sea. Tatiki calls the plants in the area to grow and ensnare the swimmers caught in the vortex.
"They will not be able to reach the surface for air but we will have time to rescue them hopefuly." He says more to himself then anyone.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 8, 2003)

Tu-Ru scrambles to stand to his feet. As he keeps a close watch on the Hiva swimmer's moves he tries to break free of the odd acting seaweed. then he goes into a fighting stance, ready for anything the Hiva swimmer wishes to dish out.

OOG: DM rolling everything is always better. Makes the game flow smoother. It also makes the players feel more like it is a story rather then a RPG.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 10, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Puna Tani*
> 
> The aitua grimaced savagely at Puna Tani's words, unwilling to give up its post and its meal. Thrashing and squirming it lunged up to grab the nearest victim only to be knocked back by the force of Puna Tani's invocation. Spinning about the aitua dived and disappeared down into the center of the vortex dragging a one of the swimmers down with it




_No! That wasn't supposed to happen!_ Puna Tani screams to himself as he sees the swimmer dragged under. _What do I do now?_ Treading water, the shaman hits on an idea and sends out a summons to a particular creature of the sea...

_OOC: Casting *Summon Nature's Ally II* (casting time: 1 full round) to request the aid of a squid. Once it arrives at the beginning of next round, casting *Speak with Animals* (casting time: 1 action) to tell it to rescue the swimmer. I feel like Aquaman   _


----------



## Mirth (Sep 12, 2003)

_OOC: I'll be out of town on vacation until Wed. Sept. 18th. Feel free to autopilot my character if need be._


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 16, 2003)

* Puna Tani * 
Allowing your mind to settle you send out seeking for the creature you desire, watching the pulse and flow of the living spirits around you.
Finally beneath a rocky shelter at the edge of the reef you find a large _feketoro_ its eye turns to contemplate the strange glowing in the water before it responds and glides forth on a jet of bubbles...

* Lani with Mou and Popa*
It is not long before you reach the swimmer and move to assist. The vortex is subsiding and you have no problem resisting the remnant pull of the current. Moreover the two porpoises are with you and provide assistance as required. The lost swimmer cannot be seen but at least the one will be safe and  with help it should not be too difficult to ensure all the exhausted swimmers reach the shore

* The Whirlpool *
The Vortex is subsiding, the pull of its current lessening for all those on the surface but nonetheless below the surface it still extends deep towards the seafloor. Tossing and spinning, disorientated and gasping for breath Anura struggles his whole being crying out in pain and confusion as his arms and legs flail about in desperation

* Tatiki *
Although much of the kelp and seaweed in the direct vicinity was torn up by the whirlpool still the sheltered sides of the rock have life yet clinging them. The plants soon respond to your call pushing against the churning currents. A few of the weaker plants are torn out and sucked down the gaping maw of the whirlpool but a few strands hold, including the long and tough kelp. 

* Wai *
The vaka moves quickly into position Maeharoa and the others holding it steady against the rocking of the waves. Wai stands ready with the rope taking his aim but just as he is about to toss the rope the vaka rocks causing the rope to go astray and leaving Wai precariously off balance …


* Tu-Ru *
The * Hiva Swimmer* grins and his eyes narrow as you take up your stance. Standing chest deep in the water,he stares at you for a moment, his eyes seem to glow yellow and then he spins around and dives back into the water.

(_ooc assume you have a readied action to take and AoO if you so choose_) 

(_ooc all: Sorry about the delay everybody its been a busy week!_)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 16, 2003)

As the Hiva swimmer turns to dive back into the water, Tu-Ru punches at him trying to knock him off balance or knock him out. (Unarmed attack, MAB +8, 1d3+5 damage)


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 16, 2003)

Lani looks around in frustration. _Where is the other one?_ If she can see him, she will go to him and lend whatever aid she can. Otherwise, she will go back to shore.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 16, 2003)

[ Double post. My browser was acting up when I posted. ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 17, 2003)

*Mou and Porpa:* Both will search for the missing swimmer. If they can see him Mou will attempt to catch him. 

[/B]Tatiki:[/B] Tiki swims to Lani's side. "Lani? What has happened? I sense something _wrong_.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 17, 2003)

Lani glances over at Tatiki as he comes alongside. She shakes her head at his question. "I don't know. The whirlpool seemed almost intelligent." She pulls herself through the water. "There's still another swimmer trapped."


----------



## wolff96 (Sep 17, 2003)

Struggling to keep his balance, Wai reels in his line.

Seeing that all of the swimmers but one have been pulled to safety, Wai looks around, trying to spot the last swimmer.

He directs the rowers to move the boat forward as the whirlpool dissipates, scanning the water for any signs of life. He prepares to cast out the rope again if he sees the missing man.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 17, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> * Puna Tani *
> Allowing your mind to settle you send out seeking for the creature you desire, watching the pulse and flow of the living spirits around you.
> Finally beneath a rocky shelter at the edge of the reef you find a large _feketoro_ its eye turns to contemplate the strange glowing in the water before it responds and glides forth on a jet of bubbles...
> 
> ...




As the feketoro approaches, Puna Tani calls out with his mind (_Speak With Animals_), Please use your great strength and speed to save the human that the atua has pulled under in the whirlpool. Many thanks for your graciousness, great one.

After his request is given, the shaman looks around at the others to see who else may need help.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 18, 2003)

*Lani, Tatiki and Wai*

The surface of the sea is still choppy and you are unable to see the lost swimmer through the murk and swirl of foam and debris. It also seems as if an abundance of seaweed is being pulled into the region

Lani has one of the swimmers and has pulled him to safety. Looking around she sees the vaka and Wai staggering back to regain his balance as he hauls his stray rope back in. 

A few of the other swimmers make are also making their way to the canoe and its relative safety.

*Puna Tani, Mou & Poepa & the Wheke*

The Wheketoro moves quickly towards the vortex and its gathering tangle of weed, responding favourably so far to Puna Tani's call and trusting in _Lord Puna_ that the Shamans obligation will be enforced.

The two Dolphins dive down to where the last of the vortex still lingers, the water still churning and the currents still strong. Seeking the drowining swimmer they find him suspended but cannot approach due to the entangling web of kelp that holds him. _The aitua is nowhere to be seen_

The three animals gather close in to the scene. The squid and dolphins are uncomfortable in this unnatural context, unuse to working in concert, each wary of the other...

*Tu-Ru and the Hiva Swimmer*
Swinging out you easily hit the the Hiva momentarily knocking him sideways in the water - it is then that you notice the black mark of the tattoo creeping from his own body and in a flash the tattoo leaps across to your own arm.... 


(_ooc Puna Tani, Tatiki you can decide the actions of your respective beasties (ie they can see the drowning swimmer but the entangle is still in effect and the dolphins would rather eat the squid that cooperate with it)

Tu-Ru the fine tattoo has the shape of a jellyfish and is crawling up your hand, the Hiva swimmer is in the water...

Everyone do as you see fit_)


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 18, 2003)

Lani considers her options and almost dives back into the whirlpool. At the last second, she turns back to shore, frustrated. _It's up to Mou, I guess._


----------



## wolff96 (Sep 18, 2003)

Realizing that he will never be able to see the missing swimmer through the churning water, Wai finishes curling the rope back up. 

Then he takes a more stable position in the canoe and begins helping the other swimmers and his friends into the relative safety of the boat.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 18, 2003)

Mou and Porpa: the Father and Daughter dolphins swim to the entangled area and start eating at the grasses keeping the swimmer held. It Mou can get him free Porpa will swim him to Tatiki.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 20, 2003)

Mou and Porpa begin pulling at the weed entangling the swimmer, dashing in through the swirls but having to pull away and then return again as the currents pull them around - it will be a long and exhausting task to eat there way through.

Lani and Wai help who they can

The squid hangs suspended in the water yet relunctant to tempt the hungry teeth of the porpoises.

(_ooc consider this a Bump_)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 20, 2003)

Tatiki sensing the retreat of the whirlpool dives down to dispell the entangle. Once dispelled The porpoi get the swimmer to safety. Tatiki will get him to shore.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 21, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> The squid hangs suspended in the water yet relunctant to tempt the hungry teeth of the porpoises.




Calling out again, Puna Tani makes another impassioned request of the squid, 
 The dolphins will not harm you. Please help save the human. I will be in your debt.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 21, 2003)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Calling out again, Puna Tani makes another impassioned request of the squid,
> The dolphins will not harm you. Please help save the human. I will be in your debt.




Reaching  into the disentangling kelp the squid wraps a pair of its long tentacles around the swimmer and pulls enough for the body to be pulled free. Releasing  the body and leaving it suspended in the water, the squid is soon gone in a jet stream of bubbles, heading back to its hole in the reef edge. 

Behind the trail of bubbles Mou and her father cooperate to get the swimmers body to the surface and ferry it towards the waiting Tatiki.

the swimmer is unconcious, bruised and pale with no obvious signs of life... 

The others are involved in getting the other swimmers to the vaka or back on shore

(_Only Tu-Ru left to respond_)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 22, 2003)

Tu-Ru tries to sling the odd creature from his arm. If that doesn't work he tries to grab it with his free hand to try and grapple it.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 25, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 25, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Tu-Ru tries to sling the odd creature from his arm. If that doesn't work he tries to grab it with his free hand to try and grapple it.




The thing doesnot come away with Tu-Ru's first attempt and when he tries to grab it he feels it sleek and wet and flat against his skin. 

Grabbing at the thing, the O'Punga gets a hold of the thing and then suddenly his chest tightens and in a sudden violent rush the air empties from his lungs as a mighty roar!

The whole crowds attention turns at the sound of the roar and the O'Punga collapses to his knees...

*Others*
Mou ferries the battered body of the recovered swimmer to Tatiki, whilst Lani makes her way back towards shore. Puna Tani assists those he can to safety, many being helped up aboard the vaka by Wai.

When a huge roar bursts from near the shore everyone turns fearing the worst only to see the O'Punga Tu-Ru collapse into the water...


----------



## wolff96 (Sep 25, 2003)

"Tu-Ru!"

Wai looks around and sees that almost everyone is out of the water. 

With barely a thought, he dives into the water and begins swimming towards the stricken O'Punga, trying to steer well clear of the remaining currents where the whirlpool had been.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 25, 2003)

Tatiki and Mou get the swimmers body to shore. "Healer! We need a healer!" Kiki yells hopeing the willage healer is close by.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 26, 2003)

Lani looks around, confused, and then decides her best course of action is to get herself on shore and breathing normally. She walks the rest of the way, and rests, trying to figure out what's going on in the shallows.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 28, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tatiki and Mou get the swimmers body to shore. "Healer! We need a healer!" Kiki yells hopeing the willage healer is close by.




"Let me through," Puna Tani says as he moves through the crowd of people around the swimmer. "I still have some pull with the spirits. Perhaps I can convince them not to take him yet."

Once beside the swimmer, the shaman will try to apply what healing he can to save the man. _OOC: Cure Minor/Light/Moderate Wounds, as needed._


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 28, 2003)

*Wai & Tu-Ru*

The O'punga collapsed into the waves his lungs unable to draw air without supreme concentration. The water closed in over his head and the pain constricted his chest. But even as he did so he felt the hands reaching for him...

From his place aboord the vaka Wai dived into the waves and made his way towards the shallows, by now the surface water was calmed only the roughness of the waves any indicator of the whirlpools presence. He moved shoreward to where the O'punga had fallen.

As for the Hiva swimmer, he was nowhere to be seen

*Puna Tani & Tatiki*
The swimmer Anura was unconcious, battered and bruised. His body was cold and pale and he had swallowed much water. As Puna Tani pushed his way through the crowd he could sense the presence of hungry spirits ready to snatch the life away from the battered body.

Higher up on the beach the boy Pako was tending on of the three fires maintained for such purposes, its heat to warm the body its smoke to revive his breathing. But first the shaman would need to restore strength to the mans spirit so that he would not be taken by _those waiting at the edge of vision_.

Placing his hand upon the swimmers chest Puna Tani could hear the growls and protests of the hungry spirits "give him to us boy!"  they screamed  - "or we will take your life in his stead!"   but even as they protested he felt the gentler touch of Tane upon his shoulder

Anura coughed and spluttered his lungs emptying of salt water, he groaned as the life return to his body and then cold and weak he fell back into a stupor ready for the warmth of the fire...

*Lani* 
As Lani came ashore she was quickly surrounded by people concerned for her welfare. It was Mania that came pushing through with a warm cloak to wrap around her cousins shoulders. 

"Are you well" she asked "What happened out there cousin? A whirlpool? there has never been a whirlpool there before and did you see that O'punga swimming with you all - he bellowed and then collapsed for no reason."

She shepherds you out of the throng and towards your mother Tanafa Rongua .

*and Others*
Elsewhere along the beach the swimmers are being brought ashore and their contigents are surrounding them, guiding them towards the fires and ensuring their safety.

The Hiva contingent has been surrounded by warriors under the direction of Tineiafi and Makea Takanui is consulting with the Hautupu giants on what all this might mean even as one makes his way running down towards the stricken O'Punga in the water and helps to haul him out....


(ooc _*Tu-Ru* Only Partial Actions allowed. To make a normal action requires a Constitution check (DC 10)_)


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 28, 2003)

Lani clutches the wrap gratefully. "I don't know, it was a whirlpool, but it was so . . . malevolent!" She shudders a bit. "It really did seem like something was after us." She turns at Mania's last comments and catches a glance of Tu-Ru before being herded away from the water.


----------



## wolff96 (Sep 30, 2003)

Wai reaches Tu-Ru and begins looking around for what might have caused him to collapse so suddenly.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 30, 2003)

Tu-Ru tries to crush the strange creature with his two powerful hands.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 1, 2003)

Tatiki stands and pats Puna Tani on the shoulder. "Good work my friend. I'm going to see how Mou is doing. I don't rust the waters right now." He says and runs back to the surf. Mou awaits his return to the mother's embrace and the two look for sign's of more disturbances.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 1, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tatiki stands and pats Puna Tani on the shoulder. "Good work my friend. I'm going to see how Mou is doing. I don't rust the waters right now." He says and runs back to the surf. Mou awaits his return to the mother's embrace and the two look for sign's of more disturbances.




Puna Tani nodded and smiled grimly at Tatiki, the desperate push of the last few minutes draining him and leaving him breathless. Seeing that Anura was being well cared for, the shaman pulls himself up off the beach and walks back to the tide's edge, scouring the water for any further signs of danger.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 1, 2003)

*Wai and Tu-Ru*

Coming up alongside Tu-Ru Wai sees the O'Punga still gasping for air and seemingly squeezing his own arm in a crushing grasp - is he squeezing something or has he gone insane too?

As for Tu-Ru struggling to take another gulp of air into your still belaboured lungs you crush the the moist sleek form beneath your hand. You feel it trying to withdraw into your very skin but the strength of your grasp is enough to halt its retreat and stymie any struggles. The thing go limp beneath your crushing hand and your powerful grasp leaves bruising on your own arm!

There are a few yet in the water with you, including one of the Hau-Tupu giants who comes splashing in from the shore.

*Tatiki, Puna Tani, Lani*

Maeharoa's vaka pulls along side were Tatiki and Mou sit in the water 
"are you well?" the chiefs son calls and from what you can tell Mou is fine and the waters settling.

Porpa seems keen to depart and you see no reason to delay the elder porpoise from returning to the pod.

Ashore Puna Tani scans the waters and nothing of the aitua from the whirlpool can be seen, although the residual haze of strange magics are clear as is that of the hungry spirits now retreating back into the _veil_. You see that everyone is out of the deep water but that Tu-Ru, Wai and few others yet remain in the shallows - if any help is required right now it is probably there.

Further up the beach Lani makes her way towards Tanafa Rongua and sees her standing up talking beside her brother Makea Takanui and others including Tineiafi, the Hau-Tupu and even a few of the Menehune leaders. 

Beyond them the Hiva group is seen sitting in a despondent cluster and apparently under armed guard...


----------



## wolff96 (Oct 1, 2003)

Hands held out in front of him in a gesture that Wai hopes is non-threatening, Wai wades through the shallow water towards Tu-Ru.

"It's okay, Tu-Ru... Just relax. It's over now, whatever it was." Wai keeps his voice steady and even, hoping to calm the O'Punga and get him to release the bone-crushing grip he has on his own arm. "Whatever caused the trouble is gone now... calm down."


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 2, 2003)

the waves continue to splash against the shore, swirling about the Hauru rock and _*bump*_ing against the Maeharoa's vaka. Maeharoa himself and his warrior companions have turned their attention to Wai and Tu-Ru though they currently stand back...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 2, 2003)

Tu-Ru pulls the limp creature from his arm and slings it away. Then he stands and looks about him to see what is going on.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 2, 2003)

Lani continues the last few steps. "What's going on?" she asks the chief respectfully. "What did they do?" She indicates the Hiva.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 2, 2003)

Tatiki will swim to shore and wait hip deep in the surf awaiting any instructions from his elders.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 4, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Ashore Puna Tani scans the waters and nothing of the aitua from the whirlpool can be seen, although the residual haze of strange magics are clear as is that of the hungry spirits now retreating back into the _veil_. You see that everyone is out of the deep water but that Tu-Ru, Wai and few others yet remain in the shallows - if any help is required right now it is probably there.




_What is that commotion about?_ Puna Tani wonders as he strides along the beach toward the O'Punga thrashing about in the water. _I hope nobody else is hurt._ The shaman's pace quickens as he begins to fear the worst.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 5, 2003)

*Tu-Ru, Wai, Puna-Tani*
The Opunga flings something away from his arm, a fine dark thing that lands with a plop and quickly sinks away beneath the waves.
Tu-Ru's arm bears a slight scar like a burn, his throat is raw, trying to swallow air. 

Beside him Wai approaches with calming words like those for a madman, beyond Wai are Maeharoa and his warriors here to assist, whilst higher up on the beach Puna-Tani stands attentively. 

(_Tu-Ru fort check please_)

*Tatiki*
You can not clearly see what the comotion beyond the backs of Maeharoa and his warriors is but it is enough to draw a crowd.
As for yourself it is one of the Hau-Tupu that approaches you first, one who from his scarification and markings is a fellow druid. 
"Brother Lord Makea Takanui wants all those who witnessed the happenings in the water to assemble before him" he says in the druids cant "also the others"

He goes on then to call Maeharoa, Puna-Tani, Tu-Ru and Wai "The Chieftain Makea Takanui calls you" he points to where Takanui stands speaking to Lani "especially you Shaman and you also" he points to Tu-Ru... 

*Lani*
"Lani-wai-koana!" Makea replies and though his expression is dour he is glad to see you 
"are you well, we saw you go under - we do not know whats going on, but it was the Hiva champion that attacked the O'Punga swimmer from up the valley.

What did you see - we will need the reports of those who were in the water so that we can understand"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 5, 2003)

Tatiki leaves the water and approaches the chief. "Lord Makea. I do not fully understand what I saw. There was a sort of presence in the water and then a whirlpool formed sucking the swimmers into it maw. I apologize for my fear but I was able to call upon the seaweed and kelp to create a net to keep the swimmers out of it's grasp. Mou and Porpa from the porpoise pod that lives off shore aided me in rescuing Anura. Thankfuly Puna Tani was there to heal Anura fully."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 6, 2003)

Lani looks shocked when he says the Hiva swimmer was the attacker, but quickly composes herself. "I did not see anything. A whirlpool opened up near the rock, one that shouldn't have been there. It is normally so calm, as you know. This whirlpool, too, seemed almost intelligent in its attempts to drown us all. It only opened after the lead swimmers had passed, trapping those of us in the middle." She shivers a little. "Though it seems foolish, I still cannot rid myself of the feeling that it was actively trying to drown us."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2003)

Fort check:
Roll = 18
Bonus = +5
Total = 23


----------



## wolff96 (Oct 6, 2003)

Wai watches as Tu-Ru casts something away into the water. Looking closer, he can see the mark on the O'Punga's arm.

"What under the sun was THAT?"

When he hears a voice calling his name, he turns and hears the call to attend the Chief. 

Still a bit wary -- as if worried that Tu-Ru might start acting weird again -- Wai approaches and says, "Come on, Tu-Ru. Let's go see what the Chieftain says." Rolling his eyes skyward, Wai comments sarcastically, "Maybe HE knows what's going on around here."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2003)

The large o'punga nods and follows....


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 7, 2003)

*Lani & Tatiki*
"Though it seems foolish, I still cannot rid myself of the feeling that it was actively trying to drown us."

"Not foolish" Lord Makea replies with a gentle smile "the pool was not natural whatever it was, trust your feelings

and Tatiki your net of weeds and the help of the Porpoise is what allowed Anura to be saved. You must acknowledge yourselves as heroes."

He looks up as the others approach and rises to greet them each as they arrive

Puna Tani, Wai-Tu-Mata, Tu-Ru... 

*All Involved*
When all are gathered alongside the chief Makea Takanui, you are gathered together and the healers move amongst you checking that all is well, whilst on the fringe one of the most senior of the Hautupu chants a low drone of a prayer to cleanse the air and create a circle of protection about you all.

Besides the Chief there is his sister Tanafa Rongua and many other officials of Takanui and the surrounding lands. The Three Hau-tupu delegates left by Lady Matavaine and five whitehaired and thick bearded menehune.

"Please, if you are well then be seated" Makea Takanui invites you all to sit 
"We do not know what happened here today" he continues frankly "whatever it was it is strange to us all. As those involved we ask you to tell us what you saw, Puna Tani we ask what you saw that may have been hidden from the eyes of these others.

The Hiva" he points to the still incarcerated throng "have been held, as witnesses claim that it was their champion who attacked the O'punga - Tu-Ru is it? - is this true?."

{ooc _You have all gained Mana +1 from this encounter and also XP. Do you want to know what this is or should I just tell you when you level?_)


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 7, 2003)

Lani sits quietly, waiting to see if she had anything else to add. She shivers a little, finally acknowledging to herself that the pool truly was malevolent.


----------



## wolff96 (Oct 7, 2003)

Taking a seat, Wai looks around. When no one else seems quick to speak, he begins. "Well, I was on shore, watching the competition. I really couldn't see what was going on that well.

"When I heard the commotion, I jumped up and saw the whirlpool. Realizing that they needed help, I ran with some others to get a vaka in the water. I tried tossing a rope to a couple of the affected swimmers, but between the waves and the whirlpool..." Wai makes a dismissive gesture, then continues "I didn't have a chance."

"About then, the whirlpool was dying away, which I have NEVER seen happen before so quickly. Then I heard Tu-Ru cry out and went to help him."

Turning to look at the O'Punga, Wai asks, "What WAS that thing on your arm, anyway?"

(OOC: Personally, I would prefer it if you would only tell us when we level up.)


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 7, 2003)

[ OOC: When we level up is easier/better for me. ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 7, 2003)

Tatiki Reiterates his earlier statement, blushing a bit when he mentions the living net and getting the Porpoises to aid him. 

[OOC: I also would rather you just say we level.]


----------



## Mirth (Oct 7, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "Puna Tani, we ask what you saw that may have been hidden from the eyes of these others."




"I am not sure my chief," Puna Tani says in response, still standing. "A dangerous water spirit ... it took the shape of a moray eel. I glimpsed it but for a second and then rebuked it in order to save the lives of the swimmers. Unfortunately, in its anger it dragged Anura down with it. That I did not forsee happening. Luckily, Tatiki was quick to react and help save him."

"As for the altercation between the Hiva and the O'Punga, I'm afraid I was too far away to see what happened," Puna Tani bows to the chief and takes his seat quietly.

_OOC: Sorry about the lack of posts. Real life is kicking my arse right now._


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 8, 2003)

Tu-Ru steps forward and pauses for a long while as if trying to remember something. He then looks at his bruised arm and then at the hand he used to grab the creature with.

"I not understand all. I do best to tell you. True! Hiva try attack me. I was winning. Something grab leg. He try hit me. I hit back. He flee. Something jump from him to me. Weird tattoo. Me fight tattoo. Me kill tattoo. Me throw tattoo. Me here now."

He pauses for a moment and looks perplexed.

"Understand?"


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 9, 2003)

"_Weird tattoo_?" interjects the Menehune chieftain stepping forward causing you all - Tu-Ru especially- to have to look down and the gloriously attired and white bearded elder "_what did this tattoo look like? Did it move of its own accord? Only once have I heard of such things before and if it is the same then it does not bode well for any of us

and you Puna Tani - you say you saw a water spirit. Hmm you did not recognise it, so perhaps it was not a local spirit hmmm?_" 

The gnome looks up at Makea Takanui and then up further to the Hautupu leader "_we must speak to these Hiva_"

"Agreed Wise One" Makea acknowledges the Menehune elder 'Wise One' being the common acknowledgement given by humans to the Menehune elders 

"we understand you" he speaks to Tu-Ru with a slow and deliberate tone "the Hiva man hit you. Tell Lord Kamsese what the tatoo looked like and did it move by itself?"

Stepping back to allow the Opunga to continue he  orders that the Hiva be brought forward to explain...


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 9, 2003)

The reports given sends a shiver through the listening group of elders, nobles and officials. Many whispers are shared and sings made to ward evil.

Also many comments are made to you all about your courage and clear thinking, obviously your status in the clan has risen after this event. Nonetheless you also realise that the situation has many worried and that with your new status also comes an expectation that you will find the answers needed.

Outside the circle you see the Hiva being ordered to stand and escorted into your midst. The Hiva swimmer of course is not seen amongst them.

(_ooc feel free to talk amongst yourselves and share notes. Tu-Ru can answer the gnomes question and others can put in their comments/questions too_)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 9, 2003)

The large O'Punga nods and then continues.

"Him eyes glow yellow before him try leave. Tattoo have shape of jellyfish and it went up my arm. When I try grab, it feel wet and flat. When me grab it, dat when I can't breath."

Tu-Ru, done with telling his tale, sits down indian style and waits.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 10, 2003)

Lani looks toward Tu-Ru in concern. She hadn't noticed any of that. "I wonder if that had something to do with the whirlpool. Could you tell if your attacker was concentrating only on you?" Her brows furrow, magic and summoning not her strong point.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 10, 2003)

"Tu-ru, is it?" Puna Tani says as he approaches the O'Punga, "Would you mind if I examined your arm? I'm not sure if I can tell anything from the marks, but it won't hurt to look ... anymore than it has already." The shaman extends his hand in deference to the large islander.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 12, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> The large O'Punga nods and then continues.
> 
> "Him eyes glow yellow before him try leave. Tattoo have shape of jellyfish and it went up my arm. When I try grab, it feel wet and flat. When me grab it, dat when I can't breath."
> 
> Tu-Ru, done with telling his tale, sits down indian style and waits.




"_Yellow eyes_?!" the Menehune begins to hum and you can see that his mind is racing as he gathers peices of memory, legend and song to find answers to what it might be 

"_Jellyfish wet and flat on your arm? Hmm not magic_" he muses "_the opening blessing would not allow magic - something else, something else!_" 

As the Menehune continues his humming and pondering the Hiva prisoners are ushered into the gathering and made to sit down before you all. They are strong young men, bodies marked with various tattoo motiff and each with the savage look of the Hiva people. As they are shepherded in they keep their eyes fixed on the ground before them and you can see that they are most indignant about the treatment they are currently recieving.

*Puna Tani*
Pending Tu-Ru' s reaction to you approach you see that the O'Pungas arm is bruised and reddened, though you can not yet see the extent of the injury.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 12, 2003)

Tatiki will take it upon himself to start the mystical sensing. He casts detect magic as the Hiva people are brought past and looks for more of these "magical Tattoos" He is trying to be unobtrusive and so will not examine any one person in great detail unless he sees something first and then he will alert the Wise One.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 12, 2003)

Lani eyes the Hiva curiously.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 13, 2003)

Tu-Ru nods to Puna Tani and extends his large arm to the shaman.

The large O'Punga turns to Lani, "Me not know."

Then he turns to the Menehune to see what he might be doing.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 13, 2003)

Lani smiles at Tu-Ru. "I didn't think you would notice with everything going on." She shrugs.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 14, 2003)

*Puna Tani & Tu-Ru*
Examining the arm in more detail you notice that he wound is red and scar tissue has already started to form. The shape is typical of a jellyfish sting but that it also seems that the damage is beneath the top layers of skin. Where the creature was finally squeezed from the arm the skin is ripped and seeping blood a few dregs of black also cling to that rip... 

*Tatiki*
You sense naught but the standard dim glow of the wards and charms to be expected of any 'normal' person. Your eyes do not help either as many of the Hiva are covered in intricate tattoo motif.

As you are examining the group, Lord Makea and the Wise One begin to interogate the Hiva.

The Hiva of course protest their innocence in the matter and profess no knowledge of the spirit or the creeping tattoo that attacked Tu-Ru. You learn that the Hiva Swimming Champion was Lord Haumea son of their Chief and that noone has seen him sense the attack nor do they know where he might be...

(_OOC You too may chime in with questions for the Hiva_)

*Elsewhere*
Tamumu came buzzing out of the forest canopy. Glistening black, the diminutive creature zigged and zagged through the air checking for whatever signs were pertinent at this time. With his manyfaceted eyes Tamumu is a finder and keeper of secrets and today his keen senses were already tasting the droplets of stench wafting up from the cove...


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 15, 2003)

Lani sits back, unsettled. She leaves the questioning to the elders, not knowing enough of the situation or of magic to be of any use. _This is not good,_ she thinks, and sends a prayer to Rongo for protection.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 16, 2003)

As the questioning continues you recall that Hiva is an archipelago laying eight to twelve days travel to the northeast beyond Tafitinui. The people of Hiva are considered uncivilised barbarians by the people of Tafitinui and by association Nukutea but you do not know much of the islands themselves as they lie outside the normal contact area of the Nukutere.  

The Hiva explain that they heard that the Festival was being hosted by Takanui and that Haumea called them together to travel south for the 'adventure' - all are young men in their late teens and as 'Poea' (adventurers) likely all the sons of chiefs. They travelled south but avoided Tafitinui due to conflict between that nation and Hiva and instead came via the more dangerous atols and reefs of Makatea and Rakahiki.

Upon reaching Nukutere two days before the Ritual of Welcome they camped on a beach about 12 miles east of Takanui - which is probably in the vicinity of Kahe beach or Waihoro cove.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 16, 2003)

Tatiki thinks to himself, _What do I know about the area. I've tried to scout and explore every inch of these islands. Remember Tiki Remember._
"Wise one? Is there maybe something where they were staying? some spirit that attacked the Hive swimmer and tried to get Tu-Ru as well?"


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 17, 2003)

Lani, who has no head for politics, tries to think of groups who would benefit from having the Hiva and her people at war.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 17, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tatiki thinks to himself, _What do I know about the area. I've tried to scout and explore every inch of these islands. Remember Tiki Remember._
> "Wise one? Is there maybe something where they were staying? some spirit that attacked the Hive swimmer and tried to get Tu-Ru as well?"




Kahe you know


"_Waihoro is a one of the Wild places*_" the gnome says in a matter of fact tone and you are not so suprised that you know little of the area. 

You see many uneasy expressions at the mention of the _Wild Places_, and the Hiva collectively groan and mutter prayers of protection. The Wild places are areas that the Menehune hold sacred, preserves where it is said untamed spirits hold sway and people are ever in danger.
Kahe beach lies between Takanui and Waihoro and is also a border area between two other clans . Waihoro's proximity to Kahe Beach is what has kept settlement from that beach though it remains contested territory.

"_many things live there_" the Wise One continues "_but Tamumu is the chief amongst that 'race' - he is not one to attack

Hmm but if these Hiva were camped at Kahe then perhaps someone needs to go see with their own eyes what has happened - hmmm._"



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Lani, who has no head for politics, tries to think of groups who would benefit from having the Hiva and her people at war.




Unfortunately your knowledge of Hiva is still scant, only the common rumours about all Hiva being cannibals, that they eat their food raw and live only to kill and devour their enemies.

ooc a bit of Druidic Lore for Tatiki's eyes only

Waihoro is one of the _wild places_ of the island, forbidden places were humans have not yet encroached and where untamed spirits still hold sway. When humans first came to the islands of Hawaiki they found the Menehune already there and indeed the Wise Ones claim that they appeared when the islands themselves were born. As ‘eaters of wood’ the Menehune survived by collecting the produce of the forests and shore and it was not until the humans with their 'agriculture' arrived, that the spirits of the land began to be subdued and Wild places began to disappear.

The Menehune then struck a deal whereby they agreed to keep the untamed spirits and other 'monsters' contained as long as the Humans (Tangata, Urukehu and Opunga) stayed out of the few preserved Wild Places (which are sacred sites). It has largely been this agreement that has facilitated the quick expansion of Tangata across the islands without wholesale opposition from the indiginous spirits. The reason the Menehune agreed to do this is still unclear...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 17, 2003)

"My Chief." Tatiki says finding a back bone in front of the chief, "It may be good mana to send a group into the wild place to see what has been disturbed. They could them try to appease the spirits if needs be."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 17, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> "_Hmm but if these Hiva were camped at Kahe then perhaps someone needs to go see with their own eyes what has happened - hmmm._"



Lani grabs onto that bit like a lifeline, it being a way--seemingly the only way--she can help. "I would be willing to go, Chief," she says after Tatiki speaks.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 17, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Lani grabs onto that bit like a lifeline, it being a way--seemingly the only way--she can help. "I would be willing to go, Chief," she says after Tatiki speaks.




"If Lani Goes So do I" says Tatiki. He will not allow her to come to harm.


----------



## wolff96 (Oct 17, 2003)

Wai, who has been sitting quietly and not commenting as all the unfamiliar information flowed around him, suddenly perks up. 

"Sounds like an adventure. I would be happy to go as well. Perhaps we can learn a bit more about what is going on." A thought occurs to Wai and he sags a bit. "I really don't have a lot of knowledge about the spirits or what is going on, though. Perhaps you should send someone a bit more knowledgeable." 

Wai waits tensely, hoping to gain permission to travel off the island, despite the reasonable suggestion he felt compelled to make.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 18, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "My Chief." Tatiki says finding a back bone in front of the chief, "It may be good mana to send a group into the wild place to see what has been disturbed. They could them try to appease the spirits if needs be."




"It is a dangerous task for anyone" Chief Makea Takanui replies considering the suggestion made. 
"Noone has even been to the base of Waihoro, it is dense with jungle and whether by land or sea its keepers guard it well. Kahe beach is open but it is watched." 

His expression changes as Lani and Wai volunteer and satisfied he decides to endorse the endeavor 
" With your leave Wise One" the Chief continues, first addressing the Menehune Elder "a group will set out in the morning to Kahe Beach and Waihoro to see what trouble might lie there. One versed in the way of the Spirits to accompany them. Is this acceptable?"

Looking up the Menehune nods...


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 18, 2003)

Lani smiles tensely, but also with relief that something is going to be done. And that she will be a part of it.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 19, 2003)

_OOC: Just wanted to post that I'm still here. Real Life took control of me in unexpected ways for the last few days, I'll try to post something tomorrow or Monday..._


----------



## wolff96 (Oct 20, 2003)

Wai smiles happily at being included, then hurriedly tries to cloak his eagerness behind a serious expression.

Wai thinks to himself that surely THIS will impress Ru-Hina.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 21, 2003)

The afternoon has drifted on and the sun begins to descend towards night. Sea birds are beginning to return to land to roost and a pair of Tevake can be clearly seen silhouetted against the sky as they *bump * against each other in their ritual dance.

Below on the beach the crowd begins drifting away towards evening meals and the festivities of the Night 

Tonight the Karioi perform - a spectacle to chase the concerns and uneasiness of the day,,,

(_ooc *BUMP* keep talking, join the festivities of the night, the trip to Kahe/Waihoro starts tomorrow (tonight if everyone psot. And probably a new Thread...)_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 21, 2003)

Tatiki joined the festivities doing his level best to keep away from his family. How could he tell them that He may be going into danger so soon after his father had lost his leg? Roamu was not able to provide for the family and Mother had her hands full enough.
He danced through the night only stopping long enough to make love to Renli, a Girl from the Hiva tribe.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 21, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> ...One versed in the way of the Spirits to accompany them...




"I will do that, my chief." Puna Tani says strongly. "I have yet to prove myself to the spirits anyway."


----------



## wolff96 (Oct 21, 2003)

Wai joins the feast, enjoying the food and spectacle. He spends a bit of time dancing with the others before his nerves overcome the festival mood.

Often, Wai has been told that he behaves too much like a child. Indeed, his decision to go with the others had been a quick one, with little more in mind than impressing others. 

After some thought, Wai seeks out his father and the two discuss the upcoming journey. Wai leaves the festivities early to gather his gear. Then, with his father's words in mind and a full stomach, Wai settles in for an uneasy night of sleep, tuning out the party still going on outside his grandmother's hut.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 21, 2003)

As a relative of the chief, Lani participates fully in the festivities, mingling and talking with the visitors. The entertainments almost take her mind off of the day's horrors. Her one concession to the next day's trip is turning in early. A couple of hours before the others would leave the party, she goes back to her home and prepares a pack for travel. Then she lays down, and with the sounds of nature overriding the sounds of the revelers, she falls asleep.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 21, 2003)

After his ordeal with the strange creature, Tu-Ru long for something to fill his belly. What he wanted was long pork. But he had swore it off and thus had to settle for other things. He eats hardily through out the evenings festivities. As the festivities slow down for the evening, the large O'Punga ends up falling asleep where he has been sitting.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 22, 2003)

_Behind the great stage erected for the Karioi the members of that troupe were reading themselves in exqusite costumes, skirts, crowns, feathers and shell. Bodies were oiled and dyed. The drummers were testing their drums, the strong men stretching their limbs and the acrobats, jugglers and buffoons all readying themselves for their part in the production.

The director for this production was Ramoro a tall man in his late thirties who had been a Karioi for almost twenty years. 

"Where are those flappers!" he flustered through the company for even though the Flappers were the lowest members of the company still Ramoro knew that even his backing chorus was essential for the 'spectacle'. 

"The new girl we took on yesterday?" he glared down at the new taipo buffon they had just taken on because the companies leader found it amusing "she isn't here now! 
Fools all of you! No matter you will need to do her part as wel as your own!" 
and so the show began..._

*And thus*
 The Festivities are a bright and rollicking change to the drama of the day as the Karioi come to the form with a spectacle of drums, dancing, singing and acrobatics as they retell the legends of the settling of Hawaikiraro - the deeds of Maui, the passion of Nonu long teeth, the journey from the West and right down to Makea Takanui himself. 







Through the night torches blaze, food is spread out on long communal mats available for any who wish to find a seat along its length and help themselves to the feast of fish, fruit, roast pig, turtle and of course the ubiquitous kumete-bowls full of kava. The Karioi dances whip themselves into a frenzy and not a few passionate couplings occur amongst the crowd.

It is long into the night by the time the village is quite and those that turned in early can sleep entirely undisturbed.

Nonetheless iIt is before dawn that you are awoken and summoned to the Sacred Malae (ooc next thread)


----------

